# Who in the forum do you really want to meet in person?



## Persephone

Who in the forum do you really want to meet in person? You can choose only one, and you have to state the reason why.


----------



## Talierin

Hmm... tough question...

I already know Aerin and Asha'man, so my choice would have to be...

KOOSH! aka Ciryaher--Mostly because he's cool, funny, and one of my closest friends.

Others would be Morwen, the fabulous SB Lorien, Anckle Pankle, and Grond. EDIT: OMG! I forgot Dengen and Mithers! Sigh, too many people to remember!


----------



## My_Precious

Anybody! Peolpe on this forum all seem to be really nice, and they like Tolkien...


----------



## YayGollum

I would also say anybody. Except for ummm...the scary ones. Like you, Narya, and also the scary Mod's. Anybody else. *runs away*


----------



## Kit Baggins

I wanna meet you, YG  !

~Kit


----------



## YayGollum

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Aerin

Well I wouldn't want to meet Tal; she's that crazy girl I hung out with for two years already....  Just kidding!! 

Hmmm... I don't know which *one* person I'd like to meet. Cir, of course, and Morwen.. Kem, good ol' SB, Elbereth... and a few more my mind won't think of at this hour!


----------



## Elbereth

Well since no one is following the rules and just picking one member...I'm not going to follow the rules either! *sticks tongue out at Narya* (hehe.. )

Ok let's see who would I like to meet. Oh so many choices...too little time to list them all. 

I guess if I had to pick right now, I would like to meet Valar, Eomer, Ciryaher, Aerin, Tal and SB Lorien. I would also be curious to meet the infamous British Army...(you all know who you are!)...and I think I am also curious to find out what Ulairi looks like...(hmmm...me wonders  ) 

Ok that's all for now...


----------



## Persephone

I should've known you lot don't follow rules. *sticks her tongue back at Elbz*

Well, in my case I have only one choice and it's really out of sheer curiousity...he strikes me as an enigma, I even told him that... But he doesn't have a pic in the forum and I really have no idea what he's like in real life....But he's fun, I love playing RPG's with him, coolest orc in the horde!

IT'S SNAGA1.


----------



## Snaga

I am a puzzle wrapped in a riddle inside an enigma.

It would be nice to meet you too Narya!


----------



## Persephone

LOL!!! Snag!!! Really, my friend, I really am genuinly CURIOUS!!! What you look like, how you sound, how tall you are, what's your skin, hair, eye colour, and are you just as fun personally as you are in here, or are you dull in the real world...etc. etc,... really puzzling.... and intruiging, and I don;'t even know if you are a guy or a girl. I keep referring to you as a he, but how sure am I that you're not a she??? Without a picture I'll never be sure...


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *I would also say anybody. Except for ummm...the scary ones. Like you, Narya, and also the scary Mod's. Anybody else. *runs away* *



am i scaey then Yay????? I wanna meet n e 1!!!!!!!


----------



## Kementari

I would REALLY like to meet Ciryaher in person.
It would be fun to meet the rest of the 'Somalian' Army.
and I've also always wanted to meet the Webmaster


----------



## YayGollum

Scary Arwen person, no, you're not that scary. oh well. Also, clean out your PM box!


----------



## Snaga

Narya

You can find out all about me here

As for a picture, here's one. 

There goes my air of mystery...


----------



## Valar

Um, well i'd love to meet, Elbereth and Eomer, Cir, Tal, Mormegil, Mithers. Probally mor but i'm to tierd to think. Oh yeah and Ulairi, hehehe...


----------



## Frodorocks

I'd like to meet Ulairi because she's (I think she's a she I don't remember)has all the same cool veiws on the world as me. Really, I'd like to meet everybody on this forum. Even wonko the Sane. It would be interesting.According to WTs, Ulairi's a guy. I'm sorry!


----------



## Goldberry344

i'd have to say Elgee...she's so gosh darn funny!


----------



## Elbereth

That's funny Goldberry...I always thought that you and Elgee already knew each other....silly me  .


----------



## Asha'man

I'd probably have to say Cir, just because he seems a lot like me (!) and I bet we'd get along IRL. The member I'd like to meet again is Aerin; we used to know each other IRL, but we've both changed so much and chatted so much since then that it'll be interesting to meet again in life. 

Asha'man


----------



## Rangerdave

I would have to say that I would most like to meet Elbereth. But not for the reasons most males would. 

For one thing, she seems to me at least my intellectual equal (and more than likely "my better") She reminds me of a wonderfull girl in the archaeology class I took a gew semesters back.

But the main reason is that my first love (even before all things Tolkien) is the Theatre. And since Elbereth is the only adult New Yorker I know off on this forum, I thought maybe she could show me the sights and sounds of the Great White Way. The last time I saw Broadway was way back in the early eighties (1982) before some of you were even born I would venture. So I would really like to go back. 

Enjoy
RD


----------



## ReadWryt

Hehe...Nobody want's to meet me. I wonder if it's cuz I'm using a real picture of scary old me for my avatar...*Snicker* Naw, it must be my dark and frieghteningly boorish personality...or perhaps it's that whole "Evil Genius" thing...Oh well, don't let that last bit scare you, it's only HALF right...I mean, I'm not REALLY a genius...


----------



## Legolam

I'd like to meet the mods, especially RW (don't know why, but I'd love to have a face to face argument about guns with him!) and the British Army of course.


----------



## Goldberry344

RW, dont feel bad. no one wants to meet me either, but that's probably cause they've been warned by i.am.smeagol, arathin and eogthea. garh.


----------



## Aerin

I don't know whether I should be glad Ash wants to meet me again or if I should start running now. 
If you walked by me now, you probably wouldn't even recognize me. 
Remember, Asha'man (note the proper spelling and apostrophe use ), I will be back there in less than one month... so watch out!


----------



## tookish-girl

I want to meet the Bombadillians! So, that's you Goldie! Oh, and definitely Wonko the Sane! Need to introduce her to legoman!

And I'd like to meet Anc. 1) Because I've always wanted to go to Ireland and 2) Because then I can have the Why Merry And Pippin Are Great argument face-to-face! 

I'd actually quite like to meet ReadWryt, just to see if he ever does get off his computor, and yes, of course the British Army! I'm lucky to have met Merry and legoman already, need to go to Spain to see menchu!


----------



## YayGollum

Oh, yeah! I would want to meet all of the Humorous Bombadillians to take a picture of the craziest people here. I'd also want to get a picture of all the loyal Gollum Fans! Yay Gollum Fans! We is cool!


----------



## Persephone

Well Yay, if it's any consolation to your pride, I think YOU are the craziest person on this forum. Everytime you post, I laugh so hard I think that my face muscles are contracting!


----------



## Uminya

Well, the *person* I would most like to meet is of course the fabulous Kementari *wink wink, grin grin*

In no particular order (well, maybe ), I would also like to meet: Aerin, Morwen, Talierin, Dengen-Goroth, RW (he's such a funny guy ), Grond, Elbereth, Valar, Eomer, Mithers, Anc, and of course Asha'man (I still have to prove that the burgoise is oppressing the proletariat ). Others I may have forgotten, because there are so many of you fine people (not the un-fine lot of you, though ) I would love to meet!

I would not like to meet WM because he would probably be too busy doing other things to listen to my babbling  and I wouldn't want to meet Ulairi because I'd end up being thrown into jail or given a hefty fine and a restraining order


----------



## Aerin

Hehe, I feel so loved; three people have mentioned my name specifically when saying who they want to meet. *sniffle* So touching!


----------



## Elbereth

I feel really flattered too. *turns red* Four people want to meet me! I feel so honored!  

(PS...RD, I'd love to take you around Broadway! I would invite everyone to a tour of NYC, if I could!)


----------



## Gandalf_White

No one picked me.  Oh well I'm not surprised. *runs away to cry* Just kidding. I don't really care. I would like to meet two people in particular: Arcanjo and Narya. They are my mentors. They help me out a lot with my RPG. I would also like to meet everyone else in the RPG. Aredhel, YayGollum, chrysophalax, and Goldberry344. I love you guys!


----------



## ReadWryt

I would want to hang out with Ancalagon, Legoman and Grond getting Beorn stinking snockered on Guinness one night...just because it would be so deliciously evil to watch him the next day...


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *I would want to hang out with Ancalagon, Legoman and Grond getting Beorn stinking snockered on Guinness one night...just because it would be so deliciously evil to watch him the next day... *



Oh now that is just cruel. At least let him start with a nice Black & Tan.
RD

I want to meet anybody who is both old enough to drink and knows what a Black & Tan is. Dang their good.


----------



## YayGollum

Yay Narya! Thank you so much! It gives me great joy to make you people laugh. Why else do you think I came here?  Also, okay, I'd like to meet the Gandalf_White dude.


----------



## ~Emerald Took~

i would like to meet Lilly, just because she is a really nice person.(hopefully thats not an act!lol j/k)


----------



## ReadWryt

Pssssst...R.D., we Irish don't call them "Black and Tan" as that is the traditional nickname of the Queen's troops sent to Ireland to "Keep the peace".

http://www.acronet.net/~robokopp/eire/blantans.htm


----------



## Beorn

I finally got mentioned!

Anc, Cir, Mor, Tal, (enough of the three letter names....) Grond, RW, myself (ego booster), and WM


----------



## Kit Baggins

You want to meet *yourself*  ?

~Kit


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I want to meet:

The British Army, esp tookish, Leogman, Merry, Legolam

And Snaga, I don't know if he's in the army or not...

I'd also like to meet the Bombadilians, esp. Goldberry, and YayGollum.

I'd like to meet Ulairi so I could argue with him face to face.

And I'd like to meet I.Am.Smeagol so we could go traipsing around the woods in cloaks and things together.


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *Pssssst...R.D., we Irish don't call them "Black and Tan" as that is the traditional nickname of the Queen's troops sent to Ireland to "Keep the peace".
> *




Ooops, there I go showing my ignorance again. I always refered to those guys as boot-necks. 

Thats what I get from having no Irish blood. I can trace the family back to Cornwall and Wales, but no Irish.

Sorry
RD


----------



## legoman

> Oh, and definitely Wonko the Sane! Need to introduce her to legoman!



exsquize me?!!!? hehlol.

no then I already met tookish and Merry, and hopefully I'll manage legolam over the summer (here's to hoping sctoland let me in).

Anyhow, yup all the 'bombadillions', all the 'british army' why those are two crazy bunches, ho-di-ho.

haha, actually pretty much everyone... too many to mention, you guys round here rock! (thats my own personal opinion anyway).

WOW, ReadWryt wants to meet me, haha, that can't be right... nutter!!


----------



## Gandalf_White

Yippee! I have been picked. Thanks Yay!


----------



## Persephone

Thanks GW, of course that's already a given, wanting to see everyone in the RPG (I LOVE THAT RPG, THANKS FOR STARTING IT!!!) But my particular reason for wanting to meet Snaga1 is that I am just curious. He was the first one to introduce me to RPG's and he has been very helpful and has guided me, much the way I try to help you, but he does it better, he even has this txt documents about battle rules and all, really a fun guy. And of all the people here he's the only one who is so...mysterious...to me anyway. 

There's another person I would like to meet but for PERSONAL reasons. I think he's really cute, and he's very nice, and we have talking through other means and I think I'm attracted to him. (Psst! Elbereth and Korhall, I think I'll be visiting your clinic very soon!!!)


----------



## YayGollum

Always happy to help, G_W. Also, Ack! Snaga is scary! *runs away*


----------



## ReadWryt

How did I forget to mention TOOKISH? Geez, she would have to be there to watch Beorn getting sniggered...


----------



## tookish-girl

You remembered me, oh thankyou ReadWryt! Felt a bit weird when legoman would be there watching the fun and I wasn't. Guinness -aaaaaaaah! Isn't Beorn only 14 or something, most of my 19 year old friends can't hold their own with the black stuff! Hee hee hee!


----------



## ReadWryt

...hey, if yer gonna have a fantasy, why not have an Eeeevil one! Corrupting the youth and all is fine to think about for the comic value, but don't try this at home kids!


----------



## tookish-girl

Don't talk to me about corrupting the young, I've just officially finished college and seemed to have spent the last two weeks solidly drinking. And eating vodka jelly. Oh dear, my head, my head! 
What am I going to do when I move to America this summer. I'm 19, they won't let me drink. My body will wonder where it's alcohol intake has gone!
Will have to get legoman to send me food parcels of Archers and lemonade, and Smirnorf Ice!


----------



## Valar

Ah Guiness, the only thing i miss about drinking. Guiness has to be the most Manly drink on the planet, just can't beat the peaty irish taste! *Remembers good ol' days*


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Narya _
> *Who in the forum do you really want to meet in person? You can choose only one, and you have to state the reason why. *



It's impossible to chose only one.


----------



## Asha'man

Only one person wants to meet me? Maybe I should make myself more visible in the forums. And what conversation was that, Cir? I've forgotten. 

Off to start being uninvisible, 
I remain,
Asha'man the Unnoticed 

P.S. Elbereth, I should've looked you up when I was in NYC in early May. Dang it!


----------



## Adrastea

Hehee!!!..No one has mentioned me, but I know I don't get involed much so that is fine by me.

I would like to meet Eomer, Aerin, Beorn. They are the main top 3, but I would also like to meet everyone else in the Somalian Army, even though I don't know a few of them that well.


----------



## Aerin

Don't worry, Ash, we still luv ya. 
Anyway, *I* still have to show you just why I'm right and you're wrong about our old argument... hehehe


----------



## Legolam

I'd like to meet Asha'man, as only he seems to appreciate the true quality of RJ. But his knives scare me just a little bit!


----------



## Persephone

Nevertheless Arcanjo, you must choose only one and say the reasons why. I'm sure everyone wants to meet almost everyone in the forum, I want to meet everybody, but there is a particular person in the forum which intrigues each one of us and that particular person above everyone else is the one that interests us the most, and when we get a chance to see just one person in the forum, we will choose to meet that one.

Get???


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by ReadWryt _
> *getting Beorn stinking snockered on Guinness one night...just because it would be so deliciously evil to watch him the next day... *



Must've missed that...



> Guinness most Manly drink on the planet



That's arguable: I like Blackhaus!


----------



## Ice Man

> _Originally posted by Narya _
> *Nevertheless Arcanjo, you must choose only one and say the reasons why. I'm sure everyone wants to meet almost everyone in the forum, I want to meet everybody, but there is a particular person in the forum which intrigues each one of us and that particular person above everyone else is the one that interests us the most, and when we get a chance to see just one person in the forum, we will choose to meet that one.
> 
> Get??? *



OK, now that you put me against the wall, punched me in the stomach and pointed a gun towards my face , I have decided to chose one person. 

I'd like to meet Ulairi, because he's the biggest Tolkien-know-it-all around. I would like to understand why he is so much of a Tolkien fan a goes so deep into studying/reading the books. 

Of course, I would like to meet you, Gandalf_White and all the people at RP48, which today is the main reason I continue visiting the forums. And I must not forget that I'd also like to meet all the people that have exchanged PMs with me. 

Honestly speaking, the chances of me meeting anyone here are almost none. I live in Brazil and, as far as I know, nobody else here lives in Brazil.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57

I can't pick just one, so I'm going 2 name a few. I want 2 meet YayGollum just so I could argue w/ him about the whole gollum thing. Ulairi seems like he'd be interesting 2 talk to...RangerDave's posts always crack me up. That Gamil Zirak guy has posted on a lot of the same threads I have & he seems pretty cool, though I can't say I know much about him.


----------



## YayGollum

Yay BB27000! (even though he's evil) Also, Augh! Ulairi is scary and Gamil Zirak is okay (even though he hates Gollum).


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57

So I'm evil huh? Oh, & by the way, I'm a girl.


----------



## Asha'man

Thanks, Legolam. What d'you mean, my knives scare you? Did you check out my website, or was that someone else? I have such a lousy memory anymore. 

Asha'man


----------



## Legolam

Yeah, I checked out your website when I first joined the forum cos you have a cool name. It's pretty snazzy by the way!


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, you're evil and yes, girls can be evil, too. Usually more than the guys.


----------



## My_Precious

Well, if I have to name specific people, then if would be all Gollum fans (because they are so awesome and funny), the "British Army" (they are hilarious), Goldberry 344 and her friends (because they found The diaries and seem to be pretty cool)...


----------



## tookish-girl

Wow! You think the British Army is hilarious! Thankyou! We love you too! All of those 50 things to do in an exam that doesn't matter and ways to confuse your room-mate were brilliant by the way. Am still emailing them to people now, My Precious!


----------



## i luv hobbits

i would like to meet YAYGOLLUM and GANDALF_WHITE + BILBOBAGGINS57


----------



## Gandalf_White

Hey i luv hobbits. Why did you pick me? I thought you didn't like me.


----------



## My_Precious

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Wow! You think the British Army is hilarious! Thankyou! We love you too! All of those 50 things to do in an exam that doesn't matter and ways to confuse your room-mate were brilliant by the way. Am still emailing them to people now, My Precious! *


I have "30 ways to meet Santa", and many more...


----------



## Merry

Hullo everyone!

I would love to meet:

Narya
Legolam
Menchu
Wonko The Sane
Martin and Nat (AGAIN!)
YayGollum

I would love to meet in person most of the forum, especially those who understand Tolkien really well and have a massive discussion/ debate with them.

I'm thinking about joining the Cambridge Tolkien society!!


----------



## legoman

haha, you want to meet us again??? haha

join the society, annoy Gabi she goes to that! they have entmoots and stuff that she keeps missing cos shes rowing and stuff, hehe.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57

Thanx i luv hobbits! I'd like 2 meet u too. U seem pretty cool. Oh, & YG, I'm not saying girls can't be evil. I just told u that cuz u keep calling me a "dude" & "him" in some of your posts.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I call everybody dude. Do you want me to call you dudette from now on or just stick to BB27000? Anyways, thanks to Merry (Woah! I didn't know you cared!) and the i luv hobbits person!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57

Oh, sorry, didn't realize. I'll stick w/ BB27,000.


----------



## Elbereth

Wow Yay! 

You really have made an impression on everyone here!

Everyone wants to meet you!


----------



## Persephone

Yeah, Elbz, I think you're right, he has made quite a reputation. He's now, THE FORUM'S MOST WANTED. I still think Gollum's a victim and not a hero.

Thanks Merry. Make a wild guess!!! You KNOW what I'm talking about.


----------



## Merry

Erm....

I think you need to join the Merry worshipping thread and show me humble obedience....

Get to it hon!


----------



## YayGollum

Yay for me being THE FORUM'S MOST WANTED, but I'm pretty sure it's not me. (trying to be humble)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Merry _
> *Hullo everyone!
> 
> I would love to meet:
> 
> Narya
> Legolam
> Menchu
> Wonko The Sane
> Martin and Nat (AGAIN!)
> YayGollum
> *



Yay! You want to meet me! I'd like to meet you too...but if I had to choose one person...I'm having an awfully hard time choosing between you and Legoman...

And to my first list I forgot to add Pippin/Frodo, HLGStrider, Narya, and Glory.


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> but if I had to choose one person...I'm having an awfully hard time choosing between you and Legoman...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Interesting, yet also scary, hmm, personally I'd meet Merry, but then again, I've met me too much already.


----------



## Persephone

LOL!!! Yay!!! You are the Forum's MOST WANTED!!! You know what's really scary?? I thought you were a 15-year-old girl.

Oh alright Merry, I will join the worship in your honor!!! I just hope no one exiles me or have me shot in the park.

To Wonks, yeah I think I would like to meet you too, also Arcanjo and GW. Chrysophalax also sounds like a very interesting person.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Ahh now thats why i think we all should get together and meet somewhere in the world

Not in order

Well i would like to meet ..............
Mith, Valar and my Asian Sister Elbereth 
The Somalian Army, the members know who they are.
All of the Moderators, Grond, Mike,Anc and of course Readwryt and the almighty WEBMASTER
Ellesar and Arathin
and of course the almight Dark Lord, Dengen Goroth and his lovely wife Tar Acalime and the might Leutinent Snaga

And Telchar and not to mention the lady of Rivendell Adrehel

if i've missed anyone that i know very well, i am very sorry, My mind isn't working quite well now lol hehehee


----------



## RiderofRohan

Hi King
How r u 
Thanks for the horse


----------



## YayGollum

Actually, I've had lots of people think I'm a girl. Argh! oh well. Maybe that means they just see my intellect. I don't know. *runs away*


----------



## Tao

I would like to meet everyone, but in particular:

Talierin
Goldberry344
ssgrif

and that's about all the people I can think of...*oh yeah*all of the moderators.


----------



## daisy

Meetings would include:
Grond of course
Ancalagon and Talierin
7Doubles just to find out what the hell....
Some people from the past who are no longer with us on this site, like VofK, Eonwe, squeaky and his alter ego...
Ash'aman even though we argue most of the time....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Legoman...you're going to have to vie for my favor a bit more actively...Merry's been PMing me with all the delectable (i love that word...) reasons why I would want to meet him...

And I must say the scales are tipping...*winks*


----------



## Arwen_evenstar

I want too meet RiderofROhan........oh hang on, i see her every day!
oh well.......


----------



## Ancalagon

> I would want to hang out with Ancalagon, Legoman and Grond getting Beorn stinking snockered on Guinness one night...just because it would be so deliciously evil to watch him the next day...



I can actually envisage this myself RW. Though I would see Gothmog and Walter joining us for a long night in front of an open fire in my local. The Guinness is good, there is sawdust on the floor and the band are playing the finest tunes ever penned by 'The Dubliners' or 'The Furey's and Davie Arthur.' I can honestly say that we would most likely have the finest evening of song and debate ever had in this corner of Ireland.

I would also like to meet with Tal, Daisy, Chrysophalax, Elbereth and Camille.........and not for the reasons everybody is thinking

Of course I would like to meet Maedhros to guage whether he is as intense as I beleive him to be.


----------



## legoman

> I would also like to meet with Tal, Daisy, Chrysophalax, Elbereth and Camille.........and not for the reasons everybody is thinking


You mean you don't want to meet them for the intelligent conversation that would prevail, why else would you... oh no, honestly, its people like you that....

lol

hmm, Wonko, the thing is the words I send out would leave Merry begging for those words himself, I feel it would be unfair against his mortalness to attempt to gain favour via such acts, I instead only try to gain your upmost approval by being genuinely me.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I am superly being persuaded to go to England for my graduation gift. So, I would like to meet everybody here who lives there, I guess.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I've made my decision!

Yes this thread is dead...but I had to say that out of all the forum people I would most like to meet Snaga! And I can't wait for when I get too!!

*Does happy dance*


----------



## Azog

I would *LEAST* like to meet Sting. Too bad I already know him.


----------



## Confusticated

I would like to know Ithrynluin in person because he is the person who knows me the best, and he likes me anyhow   Also, I know him a little better than I know most here.
While I like a lot of people here, I think Ithrynluin and I would click more in person than I would with most others that I talk to from TTF.
We'd have much fun I think! 

There are others I might like to meet but I will end with ithrynluin though, as I wouldn't want to make a list, because I would not be sure where to end it.

****New Post****


> I want to meet anybody who is both old enough to drink and knows what a Black & Tan is. Dang their good.


Yes they are!  I've only had three kinds though: One was half new castle Brown ale, I had another with Guiness and something, then I had Michelob's out of the Winter Sampler pack, I was surpsised at how good it is. That Guiness half and half was darn good, better than straight guiness if you'll believe it!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Why thank you Nóm, the feeling is mutual you can be sure of that! 
Too bad we are in different corners of the world! 
Well maybe some day we'll get the chance to drive down to Malibu (or some other place), have a couple (probably more ) of beers and laugh like crazy (as usual).

There are too many people whom I'd also like to meet but I won't even start to enumerate because I'm sure I'll forget half of them!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

All I have to say is....

TWO DAYS!


----------



## Eledhwen

*Ancalagon, definitely.*

His photo is on page 1 of the Forum Foto Album (Members Announcements), and he looks just like his Avatar and is well clued up on Tolkien.

I would also like to meet HLGStrider because I think she'd be really interesting to talk with and she's so full of life;

and Lhunithiliel, who seems, like me, to have spanned the decades without growing up too much.

All told, I'd like to meet anyone on the forum , except the ones who fly off the handle the moment anyone disagrees with them (why?)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hehe. Here's my take on meeting people from the forum: I'll meet just about anybody as long as you guys keep an open mind. I am SOO not like this in real life...and then again it's exactly me in other ways as well.

That was a warning to anyone who might be meeting me ever...or soon btw...


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *All I have to say is....
> 
> TWO DAYS! *



TWO DAYS! till what?!??


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Hehe...*

*Grins like crazy*

Well THAT should be patently obvious!!! To EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Celebthôl

the people i wanna meet? hmmm

1) Oren (coz we together),
2) Wonks The Fox (to get wasted with, and coz she was the second person i spoke with on TTF she is also really kool),
3) HLGStrider (cos she is very interlectual),
4) Ancalagon (i dunno i just would like to),
5) Eledhwen (coz she supports my ideas and has belief in me (not many others do) and she as the first person I ever spoke to on TTF
6) Legolas Lover12 (as we speek frequently on msn)
7) DragonBlade (same as Legolas_Lover12)
8) Kellivara (as i have started speeking to her on AIM)
9) Nenya, as she is an awesome friend, even though she lives miles and miles away...

Thôl


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay! I wanna meet Thôl too! But right now my list has room enough for one...
After that's complete I want to meet...THE WHOLE BRITISH ARMY! Yay!  And I will!
And hmm plenty of others but I don't want to forget anyone so I won't list them.


----------



## FREEDOM!

OHH...I figured it out! But i bet no-one wants to meet me (other than to assainate me anyways) no-one wants to!


----------



## Elbereth

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *
> 
> I guess if I had to pick right now, I would like to meet Valar, Eomer, Ciryaher, Aerin, Tal and SB Lorien. I would also be curious to meet the infamous British Army...(you all know who you are!)...and I think I am also curious to find out what Ulairi looks like...(hmmm...me wonders  )
> 
> Ok that's all for now... *



Ok...well that was then...now there is a lot more on my list:

Now in addition to those previously mentioned...I would also like to meet Mike, Narya, Asha'man, Elgee and have drinks with RD and Grond.  

And I'm sure in a few more months some of the TTF folk I am just meeting now...will be added to my future lists!

Until then...see you around!


----------



## Frodorocks

I want to meet you Freedom! Rock climbing kickboxing people are the best!


----------



## Oren

I would love to meet, Celebthol, YayGollum, flame, and Phenix. I don't know why really, it's just these people have been real friends to me online...


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *I want to meet you Freedom! Rock climbing kickboxing people are the best! *



Thats cool!


----------



## Lossengondiel

I would most likely want to meet anyone...but i suppose I would want to meet...lanaela or QueenSilverleaf...


----------



## Lhunithiliel

You know what?
I'd love *ALL* TTF members be able to meet in person.
Let's say we could be able to organize a meeting-event..... 
Somewhere in a "neutral" land.... (where no visas are necessary ! )

Just imagine 

What a party we would have!!!!!!!! 

I would like to meet so many people from TTF!


----------



## Arvedui

What a great idea, Lhun! I would also like to meet all members of the Forum. Would have to be a rather large place, though.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I just met Snaga! Now I need to meet the rest of the British Army!!


----------



## Legolam

Well, I just met them and believe me, they're not all they're cracked up to be ...


----------



## Merry

Thanks a bunch sweetheart!


----------



## Samurai Jack

I'd like to meet Nefmariel and MacAddict.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I've spoken to Merry, Tookish, and Legoman on the phone now! 

I was horribly groggy though as it was something like 6 in the bloody morning!!

But I really want to meet them in person now! I'll let you know when I'm actuall in pants ol' England and we can meet up, kay?

Yay!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

RangerDave because he sounds like the most interesting man who ever lived. and i would love to hear some storys he has.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*turns to Sam_Gamgee* Guys, meet RangerDave's double account.


----------



## Khamul

> _Originally posted by Samurai Jack _
> *I'd like to meet Nefmariel and MacAddict. *


Aww, and we live so close to each other. A suburb of Dallas.  I know MacAddict personally, and don't mention PC's around him...


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *RangerDave because he sounds like the most interesting man who ever lived. and i would love to hear some storys he has. *





> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> **turns to Sam_Gamgee* Guys, meet RangerDave's double account.  *



Pssst. I told they would catch us
shut up, just play it cool 
but I don't want to pretend anymore
Just sit there and be a good little Ranger 
But were gonna get caught
will you just be quiet! 
Don't make me come back there you two! 
Yes Dad



Sorry, the voices in my head were arguing again.
RD


----------



## HLGStrider

> I would also like to meet HLGStrider because I think she'd be really interesting to talk with and she's so full of life;



Blush...

I'm also intellectual and funny...

AND PROBABLY THE ONLY ONE WHO READ THIS PRACTICALLY TO SEE IF SHE COULD FIND PEOPLE COMPLIMENTING HER!

Elgee chastises herself again... too vain, too vain, too vain... 

Anyway, my picks.

Originally they would've included Harad.
Grond from the start. Very nice guy. Interesting person. Mentor type...
Goldie! GOLDIE! Don't know what we'd do, but she's funny too! We are an RP team.
Eriol. I almost got a crush on the guy we're so alike politically! Really nice Brazillian.
Elbereth! Good friend. Really sunny. One of the few people I actually feel like I'm able to converse with on MSN.
7doubles intrigues me, but I don't know why.
Dr. Ransom, a definate pick ever since I ran across his name. Anyway, I like homeschoolers like me.
Sting and Azog (I can roll them into one, right?). Gosh, they've met STEVEN CURTIS CHAPMAN! They have an amazing family. They're great people... even if Sting doesn't like cats.
Nenya Evenstar... Real sweetie. Sister in Christ. Probably a lot in common...

Gosh... Everyone on the prayer request thread. 

What about RD?
What about RW?
What about Talirien? How would I survive Myst games without Talrien....?
What about Eldewen and Thorin and Flame of Arnor... ?

Am I the only one on here who hasn't met another member in real life?


----------



## Snaga

In the last few weeks I've met Wonko, Merry, Legoman, Tookish and Legolam!

I had the best time... although Legolam was a bit of a let down!

Of course Wonko is DEFINITELY my favourite!

Before December, I didnt know anyone from the forum in real life. Its cool when it turns out your impression of people from online turn out to be right!

(OBLIGATORY WARNING ABOUT BEING CAREFUL WHEN MEETING PEOPLE FOR FIRST TIME: not every creepy psycho person is quite as obvious as the Gollum-like RD!)


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *(OBLIGATORY WARNING ABOUT BEING CAREFUL WHEN MEETING PEOPLE FOR FIRST TIME: not every creepy psycho person is quite as obvious as the Gollum-like RD!) *



That is very good advice indeed.
 although I am really more like a toad

But If I have offended anyone here in word or deed I do apologize.

RD


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*giggles* I think someone's trying to send a message...

Yay! I'm Snaga's favorite!!! I like that!!!

Poor Legolam. Legolam, when I move to the UK I'll meet you and I promise not to find you a let down.
Mean Snaga.


----------



## HLGStrider

I don't plan to arrange any meetings... my mom would kill me.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I meant mean in his approach to Legolam and saying she was a let down to meet...

Um...but about the other stuff I agree with you on your opinion of his attitude..but do we have to talk about this?

I suddenly feel very very awkward...and I think I might have to hide under a table.


----------



## Legolam

Did I miss something??? Why am I a let down? I'm offended and hurt ...


----------



## legoman

Oh nothing, just that we all agreed on the way back that we prefered talking to your boyfriend thatn actually talking to you, I know its a shame but, I'm sure you'll survive.


muhahaha, how mean, I can't do that sorry, I'm just not orc enough, see: legoMAN, pants, that would have been funny.

Still everyone was slightly quieter in realy life, but I guess that was to be expected we had only just met.


----------



## Ice Man

Noboy wants to meet me, I'm guess you are all to busy to wonder about how I am.... No problem, I'll survive...


----------



## Snaga

Don't worry Arcanjo. I'm sure your legendary female friends will take good care of you while the rest of the forum is too distracted by me trying to be nasty to everyone.

And for once I seem to be succeeding pretty well. Yay!

Legolam... I was only retaliating for your crack at the rest of us. But have you persuaded your boyfriend to register here yet. Then we can talk to him. Instead of Legoman

RD: Gollum is quite like a toad too, but a schizophrenic one.

* looks around * Who else can I be mean too?

* sees Elgee * Hi Elgee! How are you?  (Time to be nice to someone!)


----------



## BlackCaptain

Well HGLStrider seems interesting... Im only 13 too! ha
I thought u were like, a 50 year old from your skill with Tolkien Lore. But im in NW Ohio... Anyone else live in Ohio?


----------



## Frodorocks

Well, Michigan's close to Ohio...


----------



## Anamatar IV

hm hmm hmm hmm hmmmm...

I would be SCARED to meet Cir without 4 or 5 or 20 something body guards (crush *my* larynx, will you?)   

I would LOVE to see RD teaching his class

umm...I have met alot of people on msn...Im not sure if that counts as anything


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *
> Still everyone was slightly quieter in realy life, but I guess that was to be expected we had only just met. *



*Bursts out laughing and doesn't stop for quite a LONG time*

That's just too funny...On sooo many levels.

I'm going to go away now before I make a fool of myself...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Did I miss something??? Why am I a let down? I'm offended and hurt ...  *



RD deleted one of his posts...I don't see why. It said nice things about Snaga.

Anyway...That might be what you missed.


----------



## Goldberry344

you know, aside from elgee i really dont know who i'd want to meet, but i do know that i would absolutely _abhorr_ meeting Wonko, Snaga, Yay, Anamatar, Dain, Evie, Elbie, Arcanjo, Ash and all the HBs....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I told you about my connections in Boston, right Goldie?

I am now on a mission to meet you! How's this summer look for you?


----------



## Legolam

Preferred talking to my boyfriend!!! *grumbles under breath*

He's still resisting the urge to join the forum, although that might be because he's dying of a man-cold (ie has a runny nose  ) and has managed to get a medical certificate not to do his exam today  

Well, I liked all of you guys, even Legoman (he won me over with his rendition of Breakfast at Tiffany's, a defining moment of the trip!). And Snaga's just a big softie really


----------



## legoman

would that be the breakfast at tiffany's you guys only knew the first verse to and so you 'la'd the rest of it cos I wouldn't tell you the words, then tookish messaged me from her room to tell us them and I didn't tell you cos it was so much funnier that way - hohoho, that rendition?? hehe.
yeah, that was good.

ah the memories, yeah, I wanna meet more people, who else lives in britain?? who wants a convention in britain??
(erm other than me that is...)


----------



## HLGStrider

Gosh... I'm glad Snaga decided to be nice to me... he was on a roll there.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I do, I do!!!

And it's funny...My dad and I sang Breakfast at Tiffany's to Snaga on the phone one night.
That was so funny.


----------



## HLGStrider

Is there actually a song called Breakfast at Tiffany's or do you mean Moon River?


----------



## Frodorocks

Yeah there is.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*sings*
"And I said, what about, Breakfast at Tiffany's she said I think I remember the film and as I recall I think we both kinda liked it and I said well that's one thing we got!"

Yes.

Anyway, I want to meet Frodorocks in person too.  Hehe. That'd be fun.
Think of all the thwacking.
And that Pippin/Frodo person that used to be on all the time struck me as someone amusing...what with all her crazy costumes and RPG characters...
But she's gone now.
Oh...and YayGollum of course! And Yay, if you're going to be in England for the summer let me know when...cos I will certainly be there at some point!


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by Goldberry344 _
> *that i would absolutely abhorr meeting Wonko, Snaga, Yay, Anamatar, Dain, Evie, Elbie, Arcanjo, Ash and all the HBs....
> 
> *



*snickers* you spelled abhor wrong.

come to think of it there are a few more characters I would like to meet...Dengen (maybe this lord of half the world WONT crush my larynx), I would like to see what Azog and Sting are like around each other all day long, ILL seems to lead a VERY whacky school life- I'd like to see that


----------



## Ancalagon

So, forgive me for getting back to the topic; who do people want to meet on the forum?


----------



## Snaga

I would abhor meeting you too Goldie.

As a test, I would like to meet Elgee to see if I could be nice to her. I have to confess to an irrational desire to be mean to her... its the cats.

I also want to meet Dengen, Sting, Turgon, Chryssie (where is the Queen of Dragons?), Tar and Telchar - the DL in other words.

I'd quite like to meet Frodorocks but I think she'd try some lethal kickboxing move in the general direction of my head. So better not to.

But most of all I want to meet Wonks .. again... soon... now!! * knows he's boring the hell out of everyone with this but cares not *

just straying off topic to say Wonks and her dad sing very nicely but they also know no more words than the British Army. In fact we got the first bit...

'You say, we've got nothing in common
No common ground between us
That we're falling apart.... _[goes to chorus]_

And yes Tookish really is so lazy and antisocial that she'd rather text us from an adjoining room than help us sing...

RD posted something nice about me? And then it was deleted? I have long suspected that there are almost literally thousands of posts that say nice things about me that get deleted under the forums secret 'Don't Be Nice To Orcs' policy. I know you all love me.

On the other hand, Legolam. being called a big softie,... I should report that as a personal attack!


----------



## Khamul

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *
> I also want to meet Dengen, Sting, Turgon, Chryssie (where is the Queen of Dragons?), Tar and Telchar - the DL in other words.
> *


You forgot Azog.


----------



## LegolasLuver

i would like to met nefmariel, #1 legolas #1, speedy turtle and smeagol


----------



## Marenautha

Hi everyone! I know that I'm pretty much out of the loop here but I'm pretty new to this forum and still learning my way around.

I think that I would want to meet FREEDOM! I haven't really talked with her yet, but we seem to share the same veiws on alot of things and she sounds awsome!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *I would abhor meeting you too Goldie.
> 
> As a test, I would like to meet Elgee to see if I could be nice to her. I have to confess to an irrational desire to be mean to her... its the cats.
> 
> I also want to meet Dengen, Sting, Turgon, Chryssie (where is the Queen of Dragons?), Tar and Telchar - the DL in other words.
> 
> I'd quite like to meet Frodorocks but I think she'd try some lethal kickboxing move in the general direction of my head. So better not to.
> 
> But most of all I want to meet Wonks .. again... soon... now!! * knows he's boring the hell out of everyone with this but cares not *
> 
> just straying off topic to say Wonks and her dad sing very nicely but they also know no more words than the British Army. In fact we got the first bit...
> 
> 'You say, we've got nothing in common
> No common ground between us
> That we're falling apart.... [goes to chorus]
> 
> And yes Tookish really is so lazy and antisocial that she'd rather text us from an adjoining room than help us sing...
> 
> RD posted something nice about me? And then it was deleted? I have long suspected that there are almost literally thousands of posts that say nice things about me that get deleted under the forums secret 'Don't Be Nice To Orcs' policy. I know you all love me.
> 
> On the other hand, Legolam. being called a big softie,... I should report that as a personal attack! *



I want to meet the DL as well, and Nenya.
And I want to meet Snaga AGAIN!! NOW!!!!!!! AAH! I CAN'T STAND BEING APART FROM HIM!!!!!!!!
*calms down* Sorry...sorry.
OK...so. Hmm...I'd want to be present if Snaga met Elgee cos that'd be SOO funny!  But I'd be nice to Elgee.
I'm nice. 
(And yes, we all love you. *extrapolates wildly from a sample of one*)


----------



## Khamul

Freedom is a guy, iirc.


----------



## Marenautha

Did I say she? Hmm.. sorry. To tell you the truth I didn't know either way. I guess I just said she because of the Arwen pic.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

FREEDOM! or as I call him S(A after a previous screen name is a guy, and the one time president of my now-derelict fanclub.

Unfortunately he's not been too nice to me and Snaga lately.

I'd still like to meet him though.


----------



## Aulë

Freedom is a guy?????
Geez, I honestly thought he was a chick- sorry about that.


----------



## Frodorocks

Yay, Wonks wants to meet me! *Thwacks her acrossed the head* Just joking, I'd never do that (evil grin) And I wouldn't lethally kickbox you Snaga, I promise. From reading your posts in the Britsh Army Barracks and Tea Room, I've decided that you're an okay person. (most of the time) oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## FREEDOM!

Yes I am a guy! I thought the Arwen pics would have given that away!! Most guys have avies of the girls in LOTR they like, girls use the guys they like. Usually. SOrry about being mean wonks, but you already know why. And yes i was the leader, i still don't know what happened to it though.

Kickboxing, and boxing is cool, why don't you join the guild of Boxers Frodo Rocks?? we do kick boxing as well.


----------



## Frodorocks

Hmmm, I might.


----------



## FREEDOM!

Please do, i just started a gym for us. I would like to meet Frodo Rocks, and a few others i don't want to take the time too mention


----------



## Goldberry344

*the multi pronged reply*



> WONKS:
> I told you about my connections in Boston, right Goldie?
> I am now on a mission to meet you! How's this summer look for you?



indeed. you have. and have i told you my aunt lives in seattle?




> LEGOMAN:
> who wants a convention in britain?? (erm other than me that is...)



ME!



> ANAMATAR:
> *snickers* you spelled abhor wrong.



oh, thats just what you think. the extra r was just to empasize it and to make it seem more powerful. obviously you are too dim to see that.  its like ardvark...with one a! and aside from that, you only know what the word means and how its spelt cause you looked it up. silly person. 



> SNAGA:
> I would abhor meeting you too Goldie.



why thank you!


----------



## legoman

Woohoo, thats 2 of us, that'll be the best convention ever!


----------



## Goldberry344

anything in britan is the best thing ever! (so ive heard...)


----------



## Frodorocks

Yes! That's right!


----------



## FREEDOM!

What about Scottland? and America? and Australia? and other places?


----------



## Snaga

Yes Scotland is in Britain. It is one of the best places... I have been there! But those other two are not... what about them? 

If there was a US East Coast convention too that would be cool cos I could go visit (on the way to the west coast) and meet Dengen, Beorn, Elbereth, Goldie and Arathin... and probably a whole lot of other people from there.

Look ... that was.. *ta da* ON TOPIC!! Yeah! 


> Most guys have avies of the girls in LOTR they like, girls use the guys they like. Usually.


 I don't think thats true. People just use characters they like, if they use characters at all. Anyway, Marenautha thinks you'd make an awesome girl, FREEDOM. I hope you see that as a good thing. I notice MArenautha, that you are an Image Consultant. Any advice for FREEDOM?  OK I'm being mean again... sorry S(A


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I wanna meet Dengen, very much so...i haven't wanted to know what the heck i married. and Snaga, and Wonks, and see what makes HGL insane.


----------



## HLGStrider

People calling me HGL obviously... WOULDN'T THAT MAKE ANYONE INSANE!

Elgee starts to pant and drool... he he he

I guess it's genetics.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

sorry...but i wasnt mentioned very often...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I want to meet TAR!  Yay!

And I'd come to an East Coast Convention! That'd be swell!
I have LOTS of buddies on the East Coast.

Wait...I'm poor.

West Coast convention anybody?


----------



## Talierin

I should update my list of people I would love to meet, since I've met a few on my list by now... let's see...

MacAddict, Beorn, Lorien, Elgee, Mithers, Dengen, Grond, Anc, Kem.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

not me!


----------



## Talierin

Alright, Tar too! Too many people to remember, hehehe!


----------



## MacAddict

I'd love to meet,

Talierin, Snaga1, Beorn, the Webmaster, Eliot and Samurai Jack.

~MacAddict


----------



## Frodorocks

Too bad you couldn't come to an East Coast convention Wonks. I couldn't come to a west coast one. I wish that we had some magic fairy dust that would stop time, (so TTF members wouldn't have anything else they had to do) and instantly transport everyone on TTF to some magical place where people don't need visas and such. That would be great!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Too bad you couldn't come to an East Coast convention Wonks. I couldn't come to a west coast one. I wish that we had some magic fairy dust that would stop time, (so TTF members wouldn't have anything else they had to do) and instantly transport everyone on TTF to some magical place where people don't need visas and such. That would be great!
> *



It depends on when the convention is.
I think I'm getting MARRIED that summer so I probably won't be at any conventions until I get to England.

But I WILL come visit the East Coast. I have numerous friends in the Boston area.
I can spare some time to stop for a mini-con to see Frodorocks and people


----------



## Uminya

I think I should edit my list as well!

I'd like most to meet:

Kem (and will, soon! ), Beorn, Lorien, Dengen-Goroth, Grond, RangerDave, Turgon, Khamul, Hurin Thalion, Anamatar, Nenya, Elbereth, TheFool, Adrastea, Eomer Dinmenton, and Lantarion...that's all i can think of in no real order


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

and forget poor tar


----------



## Ol'gaffer

I would really want to meet Ariana, Nóm, Beorn, Tarn, and Gandalf White


----------



## Frodorocks

It looks lovely Beorn. Yay for Wonks and the mini conventions!  I wouldn't be able to go to a convention that Summer anyway, I'll be at camp, and I wouldn't miss it for the world. A very good friend of mine is coming back that Summer. 513 days...


----------



## Elbereth

This is my revised 'Who to meet' for 2003:

In no particular order:

Aerin, Cir, Valar, , Mike, Asha'man, Eomer, Tal, Lorien, Tar, Elgee, Nenya, RD, Grond, Turgon, Legolam, Legoman/Tookish (I figure, if you meet one you meet the other...lol), Galdor, Anc, and Wonko/Snaga. 

and I would 'abhorr' to meet you too Goldie.


----------



## Uminya

I'll add MacAddict, Webmaster, and so that a nice veteran member is not again overlooked, Tar


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Yay! In that case, Ciry would be v. nice to meet....


----------



## legoman

> Legoman/Tookish (I figure, if you meet one you meet the other...lol),



haha, yeah, cheers, I think I'll take that as a compliment...
But you are definately on my list Elb.

Is it just me or does everybody elses list just keep getting longer too?


----------



## tookish-girl

I'm so sorry, Elbereth! I was in NYC twice and I didn't think to try to see you! 
Oh well, it would have been just me and not legoman too. I guess you need us both to get the full effect!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

I would want to meet Nenya, the lovely Elf!!!

She lives too far away. Wah!


----------



## Anamatar IV

time to update the list:

Confy: I wonder how comfortable that recliner is if you can spend so much time in it

I would love to meet POPEYE!

Nenya: sorry to steal some of your thunder, cir, but: are your parents sane, Nenya?

Azog: *tips for photoshop needed*

Morwen: I have seen the deep confusing side of you...how about the goofy side I heard so much about?

Turgon: I'd love to see your AoK skills, O Serewing


----------



## Arvedui

I want to meet you, Nóm. But then, maybe our conversations aren't serious enough


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *This is my revised 'Who to meet' for 2003:
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Aerin, Cir, Valar, , Mike, Asha'man, Eomer, Tal, Lorien, Narya, Elgee, Nenya, RD, Grond, Turgon, Legolam, Legoman/Tookish (I figure, if you meet one you meet the other...lol), Galdor, Anc, and Wonko.
> 
> and I would 'abhorr' to meet you too Goldie.  *



Yay! I want to meet Elbe too!!  But Elbe, don't you want to meet Snaga?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Elbe doesnt want to meet tar?


----------



## Frodorocks

We all would be estatic to me you Tar.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Yay! Tar feels better


----------



## Elbereth

> Yay! I want to meet Elbe too!! But Elbe, don't you want to meet Snaga?



Sorry Wonko! I didn't mean to leave out your betrothed orcy. It's only that I chat with you so often and him so little...but then again, I also figured that if I see you...I see Snaga. It's like the Legoman/Tookish thing.  ...I'll add him to my lists.



> Elbe doesnt want to meet tar?



Sorry Tar! Didn't mean to leave you out! We just haven't chatted in awhile...Yes I would like to meet you too!


----------



## Éomond

Hmm, no one wants to meet me, oh well I would like to meet:

HobbitGirl, Nenya, Eliot, FREEDOM, Anamatar, Elgee, Ecthelion, EverEve and I forget. They all seem like neat people and would be cool to talk to them in person


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Its alright...well after your wedding we just lost contact....i think tar embarassed you...got too drunk..


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm going to England this month!
Yay for meeting Snaga again! And the British Army!!!!


----------



## Maeglin

Wow I just read this *ENTIRE* thread, how big of a loser am I? Anyway no one wants to meet me , ahh well, they must be afraid that I'm just so good-looking that they think it would be too great of an honor to meet me. *runs away like yaygollum would*

Anyway this is in no particular order, but I would like to meet
Grond of course (who doesn't want to?)
Beorn 
Gothmog
Gate7ole
Anamatar
Earendil
Calimehtar
Rasec
Phenix
Yaygollum!
HLGStrider
Ms. Greenleaf
Goldberry344
Nom
Gil-Galad!

ummm who else did I miss? I'm sure that there were others I forgot, but there's too many names to remember.


----------



## Anamatar IV

hehehehe....it wouldn't be too hard for us to meet each other, Glor.


----------



## Maeglin

ha ha yeah I know, when I get my license I'll come meet you.


----------



## Dragon

I'm willing to meet n e 1 who wants to meet me! everyone here is so cool, why not?


----------



## Ecthelion

Hm...................I would want to meet anyone who would want to meet me.


----------



## YayGollum

I'm sorry. Here I am! I always wondered why people kept talking back and forth on this thread when it's supposed to be for saying who you'd want to meet. oh well. I forget what I said when I first came here, but how's about I just say that I'd like to meet anyone. Except for the few people I hate. Happy?  Because I can't remember all of the names of my most favoritest people. sorry.


----------



## Uminya

If you people go off topic again, there will be a lot of points awarded to the perpetrators.


----------



## Dragon

hmmmm.....no one seems to want to meet me, but thats ok, I haven't been here that long


----------



## Frodorocks

You seem cool. You have a cat avatar and a Dragon user name, and cats and Dragons are my favourite animals. I wouldn't mind meeting you at all.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself

Hmmmm, umm, I dunno if I would want to meet any of you. Yeah, that sounds really cold and all, but meeting someone in person can sometimes ruin a perfectly good messageboard association. Besides, it would be rather awkward and strange, especially since I look frighteningly normal, despite my inner insanity. Maybe if it was a big group meeting, like all the Outcasts at the other board. Hmmm, as for people that I might see/or have seen just going about my business, it would prolly be Yay, since I used to live near Greenville. Oh well, chalk up another heartless comment for the Elf-Herself.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I guess that would be a place for me to say Yay.  oh well. Yay me! I win! Anyways, anyone could go see my evil father if they went to that Hershey Park place in Pennsylvania. He's some evil security supervisor guy. He was the evil dude who told me what happened in LOTR before I got to read it. Very evil. But oh well. If he hadn't, I might have come up with more educated ideas about Gollum!   There ya go. If anyone's over there, they can see me since I'm pretty much a clone of the evil dude.


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I'm going to England this month!
> Yay for meeting Snaga again! And the British Army!!!! *



wooooaaah, this month, when!!!!?????

nice one, looks like I'll be crossing Wonko off my list. Hey these list are all getting smaller now. I might have to revise mine...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My flight leaves February 24th! 

Snaga says he was thinking of another roadtrip so I can meet the British Army! 
But even if it doesn't happen I will CERTAINLY meet Legoman. He lives so DARN close!


----------



## tookish-girl

Well, Wonko I'm afraid, I'll have to come and stay with legoman then. Guess we're going to meet up too. Oh well, I'm sure you'll get over it, given time and therapy.

Yipppppeeeeee! Wonko's coming to town!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay!!!  *is excited*

I wanted to meet you too but Snaga said he'd have to make sure you wanted to.  He was planning a mini day road trip or something to somewhere....

Hmmm....Yay!!! *is confused about Snaga's many plans* 

But yay!!! I get to meet the lovely Tookish-Girl and the delightful Legoman!!

I wonder if Merry will agree to meet me!


----------



## HobbitGirl

Éomond wants to meet me! I feel so special. 

I would like to meet many people on this forum, particularly Éomond, Celebrien, Yay, EverEve, Elgee, Nenya, and Dragon, just to name what few my scrambled brain can come up with at the moment. I only know 3 people on this forum, two of which I intruoduced to it, so it would be way cool to meet lots of you.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Ok, here's my re-written list of who to meet in 2003!

Nóm
Tar
Eomond
Mablung
Lilhobo
Wonko 
Ariana
Nenya
Dragon 
Yaygollum


----------



## Jesse

I want to meet Frodorocks in person. He seems cool!


----------



## HLGStrider

I think FrodoRocks is a she...


----------



## Frodorocks

I am. *shrugs* Oh well. Edit: Oh, wait, I forgot to say, thank you, I'm flattered I'd like to meet you too. *Skips off, singing to herself that she's cool.*


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Someone wants to meet tar!


----------



## Lhunithiliel

***sob...sob...sob...

Oh!  Why....sob...sob...should I want to go to a convention?!
Nobody wants to meet ME! .... *** _bursting into tears_****


----------



## Celebthôl

I DO I DO I DO, dont cry, i want to.....um who are you?
although i cant go to any other than an English one, i hope ya English...


----------



## Lhunithiliel

*****English?......No..sob...sob.....ooooo....!!!! 
I am NOT! ...*** But anyway, thank you! ....sob...sob...You're so very kind!******


----------



## lossenandunewen

I'll be willing to meet anyone who would fancy a nice pint of guiness  that is, if they were willing to meet me aswell.. i'm not a stalker, i swear.............. *ahem* 

yes.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Oh gosh, where to start! I'd like to meet so many people on this forum that I'm not even going to begin trying to mention them all. Just know that you are undoubtedly on my list and that if I ever meet anyone who is on this forum I will probably fall over from excitement. 

Anamatar, no, my parents are not sane.


----------



## Arvedui

Lhun!
I would be vary happy to meet you, as well as all the other "Wiki-members"

but particularily you....


----------



## Lhunithiliel

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *Lhun!
> I would be vary happy to meet you, as well as all the other "Wiki-members"
> 
> but particularily you.... *


Oooooooo! How sweeeeeeet, Arvedui! 
THANK YOU! 

Well, this is an idea - make a Wiki-convention  !


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *
> But yay!!! I get to meet the lovely Tookish-Girl and the delightful Legoman!!
> 
> I wonder if Merry will agree to meet me!  *



hehe, hear that, I'm delightful.
Its ok, Merry is easily persuadable, why only last time we met I got him to... actually lets leave that for another time... hehe.

WHEN?????????????????? are you going to be here?????? preciesely???


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I will be there February 25th through March 18th.

Though I leave on the 24th the plane doesn't get in until the next morning. 

And I think I could persuade Merry to meet me. I hear he thinks I'm pretty.

Silly git.


----------



## Celebthôl

*My list revised*

the people i wanna meet? hmmm

1) Oren (coz we together),
2) Wonks The Fox (coz she was the second person i spoke with on TTF she is also really kewl),
3) Elgee, (as she seems kewl)
4) Ancalagon (cos hes a decent bloke),
5) Eledhwen (coz she supports my ideas and has belief in me (not many others do) and she as the first person I ever spoke to on TTF)
6) Legolas Lover12 (as we speek frequently on msn)
7) DragonBlade (same as Legolas_Lover12)
8) Kellivara (as i have started speeking to her on AIM)
9) Nenya, as she is an awesome friend, even though she lives miles and miles away...
10) Glorfindel1187 (as he is a sound person)

Thôl


----------



## Goldberry344

i still want to meet wonks and snags and elgee. and glorfindell1187, and yaygollum (even though he's kinda scary) and arathin and i.am.smeagol...wait, i already know them. yeah. Ms greenleaf would be cool to meet too. along with other people i mentiond in the list or two i have already posted.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Goldie..I'm doing my best to get to Boston! My friend Kara is working her "COME VISIT ME" magic so I'll be there at SOME point and we can hang out. 

And YAY Thôl!  I want to meet you too! Soon...but I don't know when.


----------



## Celebthôl

I wanna meet you to, I did have when you came over in mind, but my mum might just kill me , but we shall see...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Not to sound evil...but can't you just tell her you're going to the mall or something?

Anyway, I leave on Monday so we'll work something out when I'm over there.
I don't even know if I'll have time.
Although admittedly three weeks is a long time and I'm sure I can spare a day for the drive down there.


----------



## Celebthôl

well we dont have malls here as such, not near to me anyway, town might be the best place...but it isnt safe especially for me, but we shall attempet to work it out when your over


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Alright! It's a deal!!

Maybe you should say you're at a friend's house.  That might be easier.

And just out of curiosity...WHAT DO YOU DO WITH OUT ANY MALLS?!?


----------



## Celebthôl

well town is like a village made out of shops (i cant exsplain it better than that sorry)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

But no malls?!?

Anyway...back to who I want to meet:

I'm going to England so:

Merry
Tookish
Legoman
Thôl
Snaga. 

And at some point in the future: 
Legolam
Menchu


Any other Europeans I forgot?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

wonks...havent you already met snag...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I have?!?
Wow..
Well I guess that would explain the ring on my finger and those memories I have of spending time with him in December..


----------



## legoman

only 3rd on the list eh? 
hehe


And there was me about to ask what you and orcy where up to this coming weekend - two of my friends are off home so I'm looking for things to pass the time.


----------



## Emowyn

oooh! I wanna meet wonko, WarriorMay and Glorfindel1187
, they're all such cool peeps


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay!!

W00T Emowyn!! 

And Legoman, that was in no particular order! You might as well be first as you would third!

And as far as I know the orc and I have no big plans for this weekend.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Wonkee!! If you're going to England you must come here to Finland before you leave back home! Lantarion and I would really want to meet you!


----------



## legoman

Yes cos finland's just up the road from coventry. haha.

OK, cool, see you soon Wonks.


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Wonkls Goldie 
Glorfindel 1187
Rasec and Celebren \

and HLG who I do not know that well but is amazingly insane

I live in Canada...so have fun finding me.


----------



## HLGStrider

Actually I'm insanely amazing.


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Well I amazongly insaner than mosst people who are insane.


----------



## redline2200

I would most like to meet FoolOfATook, because he has the most interesting threads to read because of his word usage; I would like to hear his speech in real life.


----------



## Aulë

lol
It would be funny if he stuttered, and had a lisp!


----------



## Rangerdave

Who do I want to meet?

Lets see, I want to meet a Tigress. 
Must also have a love of pajamas.


Any takers?
RD


----------



## Aulë

Ack that new avatar scares me, RD!!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

> In Search of a Tigress



LOL! Cute avatar.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> It would be funny if he stuttered, and had a lisp!



If I thought that anyone took the Australian side of the Took family seriously,I'd state for the record that I don't stutter or have a lisp. I don't even have a noticeable Southern accent, although I do you use the word "y'all" from time to time. Several different people have actually accused me of being, "not from 'round these here parts" because of my lack of an accent, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *Ack that new avatar scares me, RD!! *




It's a long story, but fear not.
It won't be atacking you.



Its reserved for someone else.
 

RD


----------



## Lhunithiliel

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Who do I want to meet?
> 
> Lets see, I want to meet a Tigress.
> Must also have a love of pajamas.
> 
> 
> Any takers?
> RD *


Well, you even have a choice to make!  

Either this one:


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Or this one


----------



## munchkin

i feel sad. No one wants to meet me. Oh well!


Heres who id like to meet in person here:

1. YayGollum
2. EverEve
3. Dragon
4. Celebthol
5. FREEDOM

And I already know:

1. Oren
2. Neothen
3. Pippin_290
4. ILLOTRTM


----------



## Celebthôl

YEAH i wanna meet you Munchkin, if all goes well i may soon  as i should be moving to America asap!!!


----------



## munchkin

sweet! I was wondering why you forgot me...

Move to Maine! Its the best! And then you can move to Farmington and meet me and Oren and Neothen!


----------



## Celebthôl

well im kinda finished with skewl, but the plan is to meet you all!


----------



## munchkin

well, you don't really need to go to school. We could just meet up somewheres!


----------



## Celebthôl

how bout my house/apartment? ill be living there permanently, so we could have like awesome parties


----------



## munchkin

yeah dude. Or we can meet up downtown and I can show you around and stuff!


----------



## Celebthôl

awww, its going to be well good, teehee, but it wont be soon, im only 17 so it may be a while


----------



## munchkin

aww...that sux

I remember at the JCH FREEDOM thought you were 19!!!!


----------



## Celebthôl

yeah but i may come and visit on a vacation aswell, if all goes well, and yeah man wot was he thinkin?!


----------



## Elendil3119

I wanna meet:
YayGollum - he's funny 
Asha'man - he's pro-gun! Yay!
Thorin - he's a bluegrass flatpicker
Eliot
HLGstrider
Freedom
Frodorocks
FoolOfATook
Pippin_Took
And there's a bunch more that I KNOW I'm forgetting...  I guess I haven't been on here long enough for anybody to wanna meet me...


----------



## ms Greenleaf

What is JCH???


----------



## munchkin

its the Java Coffee House in the Green Dragon Inn. We just use JCH for short!


----------



## FREEDOM!

i'd like to meet just about everyone i've talked to especially Roxy cause she likes rock climbing.


----------



## Frodorocks

Oooh, Wow, thanks Elendil and Freedom! I'd like to meet both of you too. And you too Munchkin!


----------



## munchkin

Did I put you down, FrodoRocks? OMG, I forgot you!!!!! I knew I was forgetting someone. And you too, Thorin! And Elbereth too, because shes a fellow Mainer that I haven't met yet!


----------



## menchu

I can't remember whether I posted before here... hmm...

The thing is I wanted to add Ramagna to my list, a really great person!


----------



## munchkin

I wanna meet you, Menchu! You like Jimmy Eat World!!!


----------



## menchu

LOL! It is the weirdest reason I have been given!! (if any...) 

I wanna meet you too! At a Jimmie's concert would be cooler than cool!!!!


----------



## munchkin

that would be cool. Speaking of that, I have Jimmy Eat World and a CD player in my backpack. *Opens backpack and listens to JEW!*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Perhaps Vixen Evenstar, because our characters are enemies, I already know Celebrochwen and Celebnaurwen. Uh.... I don't know about any others

Yay!!!!! my 50th post!!! Yay!!!


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *that would be cool. Speaking of that, I have Jimmy Eat World and a CD player in my backpack. *Opens backpack and listens to JEW!* *


LOL, I'm wearing my JEW T-shirt today!
*feels like a teenager*  Hahahaha!


----------



## munchkin

My friend wore a NewFoundGlory shirt today


----------



## menchu

Wow, you must have a bunch of emo friends!

Hmm... you know, you have just hit the nail and since I don't want to bother the moddies more than usual *snigger* I will go for writing you a PM.
[Cheers Beorn! ]


----------



## munchkin

yeah, i do! 

Nope, don't want to bother the mods!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Ol'gaffer _
> *Wonkee!! If you're going to England you must come here to Finland before you leave back home! Lantarion and I would really want to meet you! *



Maybe next time I visit Europe. 



> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *Wonkls Goldie
> Glorfindel 1187
> Rasec and Celebren \
> 
> and HLG who I do not know that well but is amazingly insane
> 
> I live in Canada...so have fun finding me. *



 GO CHARMIANA!


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Have fun finding me by that name


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'll e-mail you before I show up. 

You can tell me what province you're in right? Only 5 or 6 people live in Canada anyway, so it shouldn't be too hard to find you through trial and error.



Sorry. Us Americans and our Canadian jokes.


----------



## menchu

I want to go someday to British Columbia and Ontario, perhaps I'll see you, Charmy.  (in a few _years..._)


----------



## Celebthôl

oi miss Wonks iva bone to pick with you, you never visited  teehee, maybe next time eh?!?


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Saskatchewan

Do not worry about the jokes Canadian american jokes are much worse---and funny. Though Iwill not utter them here.


In a few years


Later after I Have bee n across the most beautiful country in the 2world...Canada. I want to see NZ


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Totally YayGollum! And the Frodorocks person! I'll think of more...but i gotta go eat soup.....


----------



## munchkin

not me...


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *I wanna meet you, Menchu! You like Jimmy Eat World!!! *



Jimmy eat world are amazing, I was going to see them last year but I wasn't allowed to go, it was in the middle of my G.C.S.E's


----------



## munchkin

Go Theoden!!!!!


----------



## menchu

Ditto!! 
Don't miss them next time, they're cool!!! Very down to earth, fantastic musicians... I just love them and I'm biased, hahaha!


----------



## munchkin

you guys are making me jealous...i've never been to a rock concert! But I might see New Found Glory and Good Charlette on April 25! My parents are talking it over


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *oi miss Wonks iva bone to pick with you, you never visited  teehee, maybe next time eh?!? *



We were going to visit Snaga's mum, stay the night in Sussex and then catch you on the way back...

But I vetoed the spending the night at his mum's house the first time I met his family because it scared the EVERYTHING out of me...
I was afraid she wouldn't like me.  

So when I vetoed that idea it meant we couldn't go see you.  Next time though for sure!


----------



## Celebthôl

firstly, what is vetoed??? 

secondly, who couldnt like loverly you???   

thirdly, yeah sure next time is fine , and if you dont then, you will be living here soon, so theres like forever then


----------



## Ledreanne313

*I would like to meet...*

I would have to say Ciryaher, for he help me so much to advance in the knowledge of this site. I thank him greatly. 

Also anyone else, for I love being with other fans of J.R.R. Tolkien's work. I would really enjoy that. 

Anne


----------



## munchkin

Why did you get your name changed, thol(or thul!)? Or is it just my computer?


----------



## Lossengondiel

I would really like to meet Angoreth, Nefmariel, and Lonna


----------



## Frodorocks

Yay Vixenevenstar! Another person who wants to meet me! Crazy person.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

munchkin-


> you guys are making me jealous...i've never been to a rock concert! But I might see New Found Glory and Good Charlette on April 25! My parents are talking it over


ooo are you going to the um um um thing here in texas? (is mad she forgot name) thats cool. i luv new found glory. hmmm who do i wanna meet. Jericho (only talked to her over the internet, hopefully that'll change soon), Chrys (the coolest RP dude EVER!!!) I'd also like to meet some of the mods, and definantly YayGollum (of course), and Beth, and and can't name them all.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *firstly, what is vetoed???
> 
> secondly, who couldnt like loverly you???
> 
> thirdly, yeah sure next time is fine , and if you dont then, you will be living here soon, so theres like forever then  *



Vetoed means: I used my unilateral power of one vote to quickly scrap those plans!

Who couldn't like me: Apparently no one. Snaga said she liked me after all. I was just scared.

And yes: Definitely next time! 

And Munchie, I think it's just your comp, buddy.


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *you guys are making me jealous...i've never been to a rock concert! But I might see New Found Glory and Good Charlette on April 25! My parents are talking it over *


Then make sure they're relaxed, once you start you can't stop cause it's like a need... 
Hope they let you attend it and you have fun!

Huhu, parents-in-law, that's quite a scarier term than being scared of being liked by them... (do I make sense?)


----------



## Celebthôl

no i didnt change my name munchkin, y wot does it say it is? i think its ur comp :S


----------



## munchkin

ok, I was at a friends house, and he has a really old iMac! It said, CelebthUl, and the freaky ^ sign was over U!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's probably because it didn't recognise the ô character in Thôl for what it was.
Just another reason why Macs are inferior to PCs.

*Grins and ducks to avoid thwacks from Tal, and MacAddict, etc.*

Just kidding!  I do like Macs.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

noooooooooo macs are evil!!!!!!! GO PCs!!!!!!!!!! lol *hides behind Wonko from mac ppl*


----------



## elfgirl

ONLY ONE PERSON? Um...

???! Yes, he is an actual forum member. I was not trying to look confused. I would like to meet him because I have known him the longest, he is very cool, and nice, and we communicate practically everyday with PMs. He's just really cool... plus, I don't know very many people who ARENT on the RP's. *quickly ducks tomatos and rotten eggs* WHOOPS! I DIDN'T SAY THAT! *ducks more tomatos and rotten eggs* <sigh>


----------



## Ledreanne313

*One more...*

I would also like to meet YayGollum.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm on RPs and you don't know me. 

And anyway, that "one person" rule has been broken tons and tons.

There was a reason for it when the thread was made but such things no longer matter. 

Post as many names as you want elfgirl.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *It's probably because it didn't recognise the ô character in Thôl for what it was.
> *



Teehee, yeah...but wait, every letter in Thôl's name is as important as the one that preceades it


----------



## elfgirl

I know your characters, Wonko! In Heren Istarion, you have a character named Arriane, who, at this moment, is the head of a 'choo-choo train' in the Dorms, during a party. Your other character that I know of is VERY drunk in the thread 'The Phoenix Lair Pub', and that character's name is Wonks. Are we allowed to say which RP characters we'd like to meet, or is this strictly forum goers? Well, for one more, Latiane. She accidentally sent a email to me(she got the address wrong), and we communicated for a while. She then swore that she would register here, and I see that she is on the member's list. She sounds really cool.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

oh yeah! Sorry Munchkin person! Of course i wanna meet you! I know you from like two forums! and the Jester person....crazy crazy...all of ye! 

 i luvz this guy......


----------



## munchkin

i hate macs! MACS CAN BURN IN HE..........ooops, i didn't mean to say that!

Who are you over on FanSpot, Vixen?


----------



## Talierin

Why don't you guys like macs? have you even used Mac OS X?


----------



## Rhiannon

Because Macs are evil. That's why. 

Ahem, on-topic, I want to meet the fair Tal (because without her I wouldn't be here in the first place).


----------



## Talierin

They aren't half as evil as windoze....

And I wants to meet Rhiannon too


----------



## Rhiannon

There's a big gigantic Ren fair near my grandmother's in August *dangle dangle pretty pretty*


----------



## munchkin

*mumbles under his breath.* "windows are so much better... "

ANYWAY, guess whos going to see Good Charlette and New Found Glory on April 25???? Come on, guess who???? ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theoden_king

I saw New Found before the new album they're pretty good live, but i can't stand Good Charlotte


----------



## munchkin

Whats wrong with Good Charlette? This is my first rock show ever!!!!!


----------



## Theoden_king

They are just a little too pop for my liking, my first show was New Found and Fenix TX were supporting, they have split up now though. Anyway if you want to continue this PM me or something because we are so off topic


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

OH yeah,New Found Glory is cool. Hey Munchkin person, i told you already. Im the crazy Arin lady who wants to see your stupid picture!


----------



## munchkin

You are??? I don't remember you telling me that! Yeah, you ARE crazy! No argument here


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Topic people!!!

I'd really like to meet the following people and I hope they'll be at the TTF Euro Convention:

Ancalagon--Because he's Irish and nice to me. 
Gothmog--Because he asked me to judge a debate and that was so nice of him.
Turgon--Because Snaga says he's really cool.


----------



## Ancalagon

Why thank-you Wonko

One day, in the distant future, who knows what might happen! I trust you will have your hands full by then though, possibly even a few little imps of your own to love and cherish!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Goes all melty and says in a big voice* Awwwwwww....THANK YOU!!!!

That is so cute! But I hope that I don't have any "little imps to love and cherish" by the time the TTF Euro-Con rolls around because that means that we'll either have had a few little imps sooner than planned, or the TTF Convention will not take place for a LOOONG time! 

Yay!


----------



## munchkin

Yeah, I want to meet you, Wonko!


----------



## Bethelarien

> _Originally posted by CelebrianTiwele _I'd also like to meet some of the mods, and definantly YayGollum (of course), and Beth, and and can't name them all. [/B]



Beth, as in me Beth?


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Im not crazy...really. Not really.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'd like to meet Munchkin as well! And Vixen and Oren!!!


----------



## munchkin

Thanks Wonko! I feel special...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Also Yay's family, Celebrian Tiwele (sp), and the Mod Squad. 

You know the whole...Beorn, Cir, Tal, Aerin etc. group.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

awwwwwwwwwww thanx wonko! i feel special!!! 


> Beth, as in me Beth?


yes Bethelarien, Beth as in you beth!!! teehee


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I'd like to meet Munchkin as well! And Vixen and Oren!!!  *



What about me??  You don't want to meet me?  

Well, I'd like to meet a lot of people, like; Munchkin, Wonks, Snaga1, Legoman, Mablung, RangerDave, WM, Beorn, and Jericho.


----------



## munchkin

I feel even more specialer!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

and i wanna meet FREEDOM! he's so patriotic!! and he's american!!! did i already put down i wanna meet wonks? ::shrugs::


----------



## FREEDOM!

Hey, thanks.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Dudess... Me and Jester are hoping we can finaly meet somewhere... So I'd say him...


----------



## Dr. Ransom

Didn't even have to think about this one... I plead guilty to "stalking" (inside joke) our beloved Nenya Evenstar.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

*In a British accent* Hello, Dr.!!!! When you hear that, you'll know who's really stalking who. Beware the makeup brush!


----------



## Saucy

id be willing to meet anybody from the forum....but i doubt thats possible cause i live in nowhere ville canada!!!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

really? Me 2!

Two people wanna meet me! Yay! *dances around in a circle*


----------



## Saucy

ooooo! oooo! really which nowhere ville? is it in Alberta?


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Nope. Little Island. Vancover Island, BC.


----------



## Saucy

weeeeeeeeee! i've been there... i live in Medicine hat alberta the most boring place in the world!!!!!!!


----------



## munchkin

Cool, your town name is Medicine Hat!


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Hey, where did you go in BC? Visit Sidney or Victoria?


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Allrighty, here's the new and improved, all hot, who to meet in the 2003 list with added excuses!

Macaddict - Finally, someone to discuss filmmaking with.

Rangerdave - "movie quote game" bringing unknown geniuses together.

LadyArwen - Seems so resonable that it's uncanny that I must see who this person is.

Bethelarien - She did create the long Imladris thread that is consuming all my time, someone will pay!  + No one has yet written and anti war essay like her!  

Gandalf White - Admitted, we argue about the war in the politics section but I think that it's time for a face to face confontration.

Nóm - I don't know what it is, but something tells me that here is a person that I've got to meet.

Wonko The sane - Gives me a reason to meet the woman behind the orc.

Tar - She seems to be nice and evil, and I want to meet her korean boy friend too.


If I've forgotten anyone you can kick me by a pm or something. (it's early......)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hah!!! The woman behind the orc...I LOVE IT!!! 

Yay!! Just for that I wanna meet Ol'Gaffer too.


And Rhiannon for SURE!  And Idril, and yes FREEDOM! I've said you already. 

And Eledhwen.  She's so sweet!


----------



## Idril

Aw... thanks Wonks - I would dearly love to meet you too and Eledhwen, Oren and the broody Maedhros - gosh, I like to meet everyone and see the real people behind the names


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wouldn't it be weird if the internet were like a portal to where we could all go and be...all...in the same place for real and wander around these threads which are lik rooms in a great hall and stuff...
And as we walk in there's a huge discussion going on but there's also an archive of people's speech bubbles floating in the air so we can keep up with what we missed?

That'd be so neat.

And then we WOULD meet eachother in person!

*needs more sleep*


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

I'd find it strange meeting people from chatrooms on the Internet...it'd probably take a little bit of a while to make a connection between them and the names on the net, lol!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It, strangely enough, isn't as strange as you'd think.

Though I will admit that I was so nervous and shy when I met Snaga that I could BARELY look at him for the first half of the day.


----------



## Beleg

> And Eledhwen. She's so sweet!



Eledhwen....Is he a she???


----------



## Lhunithiliel

..... and if...when we meet...what names shall we call each other ?
The forum names..or the real ones?  

And Beleg, yes, El is a SHE - a very fine _SHE_


----------



## Idril

I guess it would have to be forum names, at first anyway, otherwise we wouldn't know who is who.


----------



## Saucy

> cool your town name is medicine hat



yes...its where the native medicine man lost his hat...seriously!

and i was in Victoria!

mmmmm nobody wants to meet me!


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by powersauce_69 _
> *mmmmm nobody wants to meet me! *



I'd like to meet you Who are you? - just kidding


----------



## Rhiannon

And of course I want to meet the Great Wonks- You and Kailita will have to join the Great Tolkien-Themed Pillow Freak Girls Road Trip; at some point in the future, me, Tal, Lomelinde, and a couple of other friends I haven't managed to drag here yet are going to obtain some large vehicle and, accompanied by our pillows named after Tolkien characters, will set off in to the wild blue yonder with no particular destination. Also my sister is coming because she has money. The only requirement is that you have a pillow (body pillow for a tall person, regular sized pillows for hobbits) named after a character. Mine's Faramir


----------



## Saucy

yay idril i wanna meet u too!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My body pillow is named Martin.

But I could call it something else for the purpose of the road trip. 

Anyway, YAHOO!!!  Yay Rhia! You're my kind of people! 
We'll have so much fun!!
WAHOO!!!!


And yes sillies. Eledhwen is a girl.  A woman actually, with kids and everything.
And she does art.


----------



## Rhiannon

Martin's good. I like the name Martin. But you have to give it a Tolkien nickname for the duration of the trip- mine's Faramir, Tal's is Fingolfin, Angel's is Eomer, Lomelinde's is Aragorn/Beren (on account of her parents' eyes would twitch if she named it Beren outright, because that's her SOs nickname), Aria's is Frodo, Cadenza's is Samwise, and Rachel (my sister)'s is 'precious', on account of she is the Gollum-y one. 

Heehee, hurrah! Even if the road trip never happens in full, maybe I could schedule a Great Tolkien-Themed Pillow Freak Girls Road Trip chat room, or something.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I could be TOTALLY predictable and name mine Snaga. 

Or I could just call him Glorfindel. Glorfindel's a BEAST cos he killed that Balrog. 

Plus my pillow is yellow...and Glorfindel has yellow hair.


----------



## legoman

> My body pillow is named Martin.



...


argh!!!!!!

...

arghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

scary.
yes, scary is the word. hmmm.

so glorfindel, he was easily the best elf ever! twice.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Hey Powersauce person! I live real close to Victoria! I could ha met you.. oh well....Im an axe murderer anyhow.....you wouldn't like me 

dobedobedo...*Does Yay's thing and hides*


----------



## Ledreanne313

Now I change my mind, I would like to meet Glorf. A lot. He's my buddy ! lol

Anne


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yes! You're right Legoman!
Glorfindel is AWESOME!!!

My Body Pillow was named Martin before I met you.  I just like the name Martin.

But anyway, Glorfindel is my body-pillow's secret name. 

Not much of a secret now is he. 

As far as meeting people goes:

I've been talking to Thôl on Yahoo! Messenger a lot.  Yay!
 I can't wait to meet him.

And last night I had the distinct pleasure of talking to Aulë via telephone link up. 

He's so Aussie!


----------



## Aulë

I'd love to know how much that phone call cost...
I'm glad that I'm not forking out the bill 

And Wonks: you sound American.

(I wonder why....)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I don't want to know how much it costs. *sigh*
I have to pay for it.
That and all the calls I've made to England.
*cringes* I should get a job.
*wonders when that'll happen*

And yay! Pip, your voice is nice.


----------



## legoman

i want to meet more people.
I havent met anyone new since wonko, more people please.

Hopefully meet menchu soon, who else dare brave the leicester/hullish weather?


----------



## Idril

hehe, I was in Leicester last Saturday - at Gateway College for a tutorial. Will be again on the 7th of June I think, unless I give in to a shopping spree before that? I'm 1/2 hr from Leicester.


----------



## BranMuffin

I WOULD LIKE TO MEET ANYONE WILLING TO MEET ME.
MYSELF, MACADDICT, TURIN, AND C496 ALL LIVE IN FLORIDA, USA. ACTUALLY GOT TO SEE ALL OF THEM ON THE 22-23 OF MAY. CRAZY TIMES.....CRAZY TIMES.


----------



## Celebthôl

k ill meet you, if you turn off that flamin caps lock!


----------



## Talierin

Maybe next summer I'll get to meet you, Branmuffin, if I go visit MacAddict


----------



## FoolOfATook

Let's see- time to offend people by mistakingly leaving them off 

People I'd be curious to meet:
Anamatar
Nom
Eol
Nenya
Wonko
RD
Grond
Lhun, Gil-Galad and Finduilas (Bulgarian Road Trip!)
Aule
Ithrynluin
Beleg_Strongbow
Rhiannon
Tookish-Girl


----------



## munchkin

Oh, yeah, I want to meet you, FoolOfATook, for hating Steinbrenner, and Eliot for being a baseball fan.


----------



## Rhiannon

FoaT, I was just thinking yesterday that you and my brother had a lot in common (that's a good thing)


----------



## Finduilas

Here are some of the people I'd like to meet personaly:

-Lhun
-Beleg
-FOAT
-Grond
-Nenya (yeah,sis )
-Nym
-Ithrynluin
-Wonko
-Mrs. Maggott
-Eol
-Aule
-Anamatar
-Yay (I have to meet this guy! )
-Elgee
-Maedhros
-gate
-Eriol

..hmm.....I'm again forgetting someone...


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

> -Nenya (yeah,sis )



Of course, Sis!  Someday!


----------



## Eriol

I was pondering TTF while I had my lunch today, and I thought of a list including "all people I would be glad to have for dinner in my house". You see, this is a more select group than "people I'd like to meet", but not as select as "people I admire"... 

(This may seem a crazy notion).

Anyway. In the middle of the list are people that I admire; some people not in the list I'd like to meet. Here we go, alphabetically:

Aiwendil2
Anamatar IV
Ancalagon
Arvedui
Aulë
Beleg_Strongbow
Beorn
Bethelarien
CelebrianTiwele
Celebthôl
Dr. Ransom
Elbereth
Elendil3119
Eliot
Estrella
Finduilas
FoolOfATook
gate7ole
Gil-Galad
Goroshimura
Grond
HLGStrider
Idril
ithrynluin
jallan
Kailita
Kellivara
Lantarion
Legolam
Lhunithiliel
LOTRfan2
Lúthien Séregon
MacAddict
Malbeth 
Mindy_O_Lluin
Mrs. Maggott
Nenya Evenstar
Niniel
Nóm
RangerDave
Rhiannon
snaga1
Talierin
Thorin
tookish-girl
Walter
Webmaster
Wonko The Sane
YayGollum


That's quite a dinner!

Only Malbeth had the honor so far -- poor fellow. But anyone on the list can call me when visiting Brazil -- if brave enough to eat my food  . 

I hope you don't show up all at once.


----------



## Celebthôl

YAY!! you are the first person to put me on a list (bar Oren and Munchkin) without me asking  thanx .

This calls me to re-revise my list with Eriol put in and a few other


----------



## Idril

hehe, that's quite a list

*shouts* "everyone!, Eriol's hosting the TTF Conference in Brazil!"

I want to go to Brazil! and meet Eriol! and everyone else on his list!


----------



## Ancalagon

No problemo, I will pop in for tea while on my way to see Maedhros


----------



## Dr. Ransom

I'd love to meet you too Eriol. 

One thing you don't know about Dr. Ransom is that he conciders himself the human garbage disposal, and will eat literally everything and anything.... AND LOTS OF IT 

You see, I have this motto I made up: "If it's on my plate, I eat it. If it moves off of my plate, I kill it and than eat it."

It's quite simple really


----------



## Elendil3119

Wow, that would be quite a dinner! Sounds like fun though!  All the people on that list are ones I'd like to meet.


----------



## Rhiannon

Well, I'm certainly coming, but where will you put us all?  (and can I sit next to Tal? and Kailita and Wonks?)


----------



## Eriol

I will leave the seating assignments up to Webmaster -- we are used to obeying him unconditionally, so there won't be any quarrels.


----------



## Arvedui

Well, I'll give you a warning when I am coming to Brazil, then. Allthough I am afraid it will be on Friday the first of Summerfilth...

Unless I get rich, all of a sudden.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Hehe! Eriol, you'd better not worry about where to put us but what you will feed us with!  

But I'd love to meet you and most of the people on your list. 



> _Eriol:_In the middle of the list are people that I admire


Say, me being in the middle of the list .... mmmmm... do I have this honour?!


----------



## Celebthôl

YAY!!! my list re-re-revised    

anywho...

Oren, ~ As its so gonna so happen 
Wonko, ~ Horray!! 
Elgee, ~ Gotta meet her
Ancalagon, ~ Most decent bloke i ever met
Eledhwen, ~ Really nice 
Eriol, ~ Great, character 
Idril, ~ Lovely and friendly 
Kellivara, ~ Lovely also 
Nenya, ~ We have lots to talk about 
Glorfindel1187, ~ Real decent guy 
Munchkin, ~ Real kewl guy 
Neothen, ~ Another really kewl guy
Arlina, ~ We talk loads with PMs 
Gandalf_White ~ Hehe, great guy 
Omnipotent_elf ~ Another great guy 
Aule ~ Same as above
powersauce_69 ~ Though she always seems hyper 
ithrynluin ~ Another nice chap  
FREEDOM ~ Coz he feels left out 
Theoden King ~ So we can have a real life difference of opinion 

Ill prolly add more soon, i keep editing it  Horray!!


----------



## Theoden_king

I would like to meet the following

Aulë (because he likes Rage Against The Machine, The Simpsons and The Matrix films)

Angoreth (My Mithril Knights buddy )

Celebthôl (we always seem to have different views on everything)

Idril (Because we have to help each other stop smoking)

I'm sure there is more people but I can't think of any right now.


----------



## FREEDOM!

WAIT!

I've noticed i'm not on any of your guys's lists!


----------



## Eriol

Come along, where there's room for 49 we can fit in 50


----------



## Celebthôl

awww thats kewl Eriol  such a nice guy


----------



## Eriol

Not so hard to cook imaginary food to virtual people 

And that reminds me I have to go eat!


----------



## FREEDOM!

Ok, thanks dude. I've been to Belize, but not Brazil.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *Not so hard to cook imaginary food to virtual people  *



*whispers, whilst giglling* little does he know Wait till we all turn up on his doorstep - what a shock!


----------



## Aulë

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *I would like to meet the following
> 
> Aulë (because he likes Rage Against The Machine, The Simpsons and The Matrix films)*



Yes, you and I belong to the elite group called "28 OCT"
Only the superior members such as ourselves are allowed in it 


And I've noticed that I'm finally getting on people's lists. Yay!
Must be the Australianism.


----------



## munchkin

Hey, I'm a really kewl guy!


----------



## FREEDOM!

I'm sure you are, but no way to really know unless you can prove it. That would be pretty funny if we all just showed up.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel

Hmmm, it would be tough to pick just one person. I'd have to say Wonks, because she's really funny. 

My whole list: (and I know I forgot about half the people)

Wonks
YayGollum
Munchkin (go Red Sox!)
Gil-Galad
Aule
FoolOfATook
Lhunithiliel
Ledreanne
And Tons of Other People so I'll keep editing.


----------



## legoman

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *hehe, I was in Leicester last Saturday - at Gateway College for a tutorial. Will be again on the 7th of June I think, unless I give in to a shopping spree before that? I'm 1/2 hr from Leicester. *


You're joking.
I live about 2 seconds from gateway college!!!!
Haha, but only until this weekend, hurrah. Back home again.

I might even have seen you... poor you.


----------



## munchkin

Yeah, go sox! But poor Hillenbrand...I'm wearing his red sox shirt because im mad at the red sox!


----------



## Theoden_king

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *Hey, I'm a really kewl guy!*





> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *I'm sure you are, but no way to really know unless you can prove it. *



Munchkin like Jimmy Eats World, thats good enough proof for me!


----------



## munchkin

Oh yeah, jimmy eat world is the best!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Yay I'm on a list!   

Hmmm, people I'd like to meet...I can't list everyone because I'm probably going to forget people, but here goes:

Beorn
Yaygollum
Eriol
Legoman
Wonko the Sane
Spirit
Celebthôl
Joxy
Legolam
HLGStrider
Gandalf White
Lantarion


----------



## legoman

Cool, I'M on a list:

Well you're now officially on two lists...

perhaps I should reconfirm my list soon...


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Dr. Ransom _
> *One thing you don't know about Dr. Ransom is that he conciders himself the human garbage disposal, and will eat literally everything and anything.... AND LOTS OF IT
> 
> You see, I have this motto I made up: "If it's on my plate, I eat it. If it moves off of my plate, I kill it and than eat it."
> 
> It's quite simple really  *



I think you'll like my quote then: "A waist is a terrible thing to mind."
By the way I dunno if I've been on here long enough to be on any one's list. If I am tell me again(It's good to be noticed).

I would like to meet Eriol our debate on the Question on Bible thread is interesting(don't know if you feel the same though Eriol).


----------



## Kailita

Oh my, I've been putting this off forever...can I just meet all of you? 

Well, I'd love to go to a dinner party at Eriol's house, even if I had to go to Brazil to get there.  His strong beliefs in love and God absolutely captivate me. Eriol, I don't know if anyone has ever told you this, but I think you have a beautiful heart. 

Then of course there are all the crazy but very endearing people from the Guild of Outcasts. Yay, Annushka, The-Elf-Herself (aka Jam...I would love to see some more of her poetry and writings...and her birds!), Dragon (the little sister I never had!), Rhiannon (if I ever had a big sister, I would want it to be you, Rhi...not that you don't have enough younger siblings already ), and all the other Outcastses.

Then...let's see...Idril, I know you hardly know me at all, but your deep thoughts and signatures are always so amusing.  And BranMuffin, ever since you said that you liked Switchfoot and Reliant K and that no one asked you to the Sadie Hawkin's dance, I've wanted to meet you. 

Ok, there are more coming, but those are all I can think of right now.


----------



## Rhiannon

> Rhiannon (if I ever had a big sister, I would want it to be you, Rhi...not that you don't have enough younger siblings already )



Aw, Kaia, you just made my week! I'd be more than happy to be your big sister- I have lots of extra sisters already. My sisiets- sisi for short


----------



## Eriol

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin _
> *I would like to meet Eriol our debate on the Question on Bible thread is interesting(don't know if you feel the same though Eriol). *



Sure! Never mind my tone once in a while, BranMuffin... I get cranky, say, once every six months . Or at least I try to keep it to a minimum...



> _Originally posted by Kailita_
> *His strong beliefs in love and God absolutely captivate me. Eriol, I don't know if anyone has ever told you this, but I think you have a beautiful heart.*



Gee, thanks Kailita... now if you could only turn into this girl I fancy...



Thanks, really. It is very touching to hear that, even if it is not from the girl I fancy. 

And you are invited to come whenever you wish! But beware -- you may enjoy Brazil so much you'll never get away...


----------



## BranMuffin

Always in good spirit, Eriol. I admire that.



> And BranMuffin, ever since you said that you liked Switchfoot and Reliant K and that no one asked you to the Sadie Hawkin's dance, I've wanted to meet you.



If your ever in Florida give me a buzz, there is also MacAddict, C496, Turin, Jimmi, and a couple other posters that live in the area.


----------



## Kailita

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon_
> *Aw, Kaia, you just made my week! I'd be more than happy to be your big sister- I have lots of extra sisters already. My sisiets- sisi for short *


*Gasp* Does that mean you're adopting me as a little sister?  Hurray! Now I have a big sister _and_ a little sister! 



> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *Gee, thanks Kailita... now if you could only turn into this girl I fancy...
> 
> Thanks, really. It is very touching to hear that, even if it is not from the girl I fancy.
> 
> And you are invited to come whenever you wish! But beware -- you may enjoy Brazil so much you'll never get away...
> *


Well, good luck with your girl.  I'd love to see Brazil someday. The farthest I've ever been from home is Florida, and that's not even out of the country (US). Well...I have been to Mexico...but since I live in California, that's hardly far at all.



> _Originally posted by BranMuffin_
> *If your ever in Florida give me a buzz*


Well, one of my best friends is moving to Florida, so there's a very good chance that I might come to visit in the near future!


----------



## Rhiannon

> *Gasp* Does that mean you're adopting me as a little sister? Hurray! Now I have a big sister and a little sister!



Of course! You're my sisi now, with all the rights and privileges thereof


----------



## Arvedui

The people I most want to meet, in no particular order (exept from the first spot):
- Webmaster
- Anc
- Beorn
- RD (I know what a Black & Tan is...)
- Walter
- Lhunitiliel
- Lantarion
- ithrynluin
- chrysophalax
- Chymaera
- Gothmog
- Turgon 
- Pale-king
- Maedhros
- Nóm
- MacAddict
- Talierin
- Grond
- RW
- Eriol
- Eliot
- Feanorian
- Rogue666666
- Inderjit S.
- gate7ole
- Gil-Galad
- Aulë
- FoolOfATook
- YayGollum
- Elgee
- reem
- pgt
- Aerin
- Idril
- Anamatar the Gullible 
- Bethelarien
- BlackCaptain
- Wonks
- snaga1
- Ciryaher
- Celebthôl
- Inderjit S.
- Cian (wherever he/she's gone...)
- JeffF.
- Craig(Smith)
- Dáin Ironfoot I
- DGoeij
- Dr. Ransom
- Gamil Zirak
- Glorfindel1187
- Mindy_O_Lluin
- Nenya Evenstar
- Ol'Gaffer
- Ponte
- Ståle
- Variag of Khand
- Ithilin
- Samweis (whenever he is coming back
- spirit

Plus all those I have forgotten.

What a party!


----------



## Talierin

*runs around screaming cause SHE GETS TO MEET MACADDICT IN 8 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

     

*cough* just a little excited.... nothing to worry about..... *coughhackweeze*


----------



## MacAddict

Welll taking in the fact that I am currently 2 hours ahead, its only 7 DAYS!!!!!!!! WWWWOOOOHHHHHHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! THE FINAL WEEK!  


~MacAddict


----------



## Aerin

Tal, the day you're not excited about meeting MacAddict is the day I rush you to the emergency room!  

And I get to meet Mr. MacAddict, too! Colorado had better look out, with the three of us, loose...


----------



## Rhiannon

It is going to be _so_ scary...

Remember, I expect this event to be well documented. Some of us don't have lives, you know!


----------



## FREEDOM!

I am taking a vote, who wants too meet me


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *It is going to be so scary...
> 
> Remember, I expect this event to be well documented. Some of us don't have lives, you know! *



Anything having to do with MacAddict usually is scary(just watch the movies he has made). Also some of us don't have money to be there either.



> I am taking a vote, who wants too meet me



Maybe you should open your own thread with a poll..... but shure I'll meet you.


----------



## Finduilas

> Anything having to do with MacAddict usually is scary*(just watch the movies he has made). * Also some of us don't have money to be there either.



Movies?!!! 
Has he made his own movies?!


----------



## Captain

I think Black Captain is pretty cool. He shows up everywhere on the boards.


----------



## MacAddict

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Movies?!!!
> Has he made his own movies?! *



Yyyyeeeaaahhh, when you have a Mac and a Sony DV camcorder its incredibly simple. In fact, the 3rd film in a trilogy i've made makes it's premire at my Uth group tonight 


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, he's made a lot...... they're great!


----------



## Finduilas

Waaaaaa....I want to watch them...!!!!!
 
Are they available on the Internet..?


----------



## munchkin

OMG, I love the avatars, Mac and Tal!


----------



## BlackCaptain

> _Originally posted by Captain _
> *I think Black Captain is pretty cool. He shows up everywhere on the boards. *


Here here! I noticed your name was Captain! I thought to myself 'What a cool newbie! I hope he stays!'

Where do you live Captain? Mabey we just could meet!


----------



## Talierin

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *OMG, I love the avatars, Mac and Tal! *




Heehee, thankee!


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Waaaaaa....I want to watch them...!!!!!
> 
> Are they available on the Internet..? *



www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10560
Look in the Guild of Film makers.


----------



## BlackCaptain

I'd like to meet Thôl. Interesting one he is... Him and I have different views sometimes... *cough*Fëanor*cough*, but we still get along!


----------



## Celebthôl

LOL HORRAY!!!

Yeah id think it would be great to meet ya


----------



## Beleg

I'd like to meet, 


Nom-----[To look at her artwork+Tolkien Scholar]
Aule-----[Australia Sucks]
FoolokaTook------[Classics!]
Elendil3119-----[Motorbikes!]
Dr. Ransom -----[Politics]
Ancalagon-----[Tolkien Scholar]
Grond------[Tolkien Scholar]
Arvedui-----[Tolkien Scholar]
Manveru----[discuss Polish] 
Idril---- 
Lantarion----[Language scholar]
YayGollum----[Gollum?]
Inderjit-----[My Finduilas teammate]
baragund-----[To debate ]


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *I'd like to meet, ......
> Idril----
> *



Hmmmm, I noticed there's a blank after my name ......Oh well, I quess I'm just great for being myself 
I'd love to meet you too Beleg

ps - don't forget photo when you get the chance


----------



## Inderjit S

ithrynluin--Very sexy guy. Plus a drinking partner. woo-hoo.
Nenya Evenstar-Very sexy girl. Really. 
Beleg-Talk about Finduilas and stuff.
Lantarion, Arvedui and Beorn-not as evil as they look. or sound.
Nom-Have perverted convos on Tolkien, ranging from Firnod's virlity to Finduilas's va...err..valinorean life. 
 
Anamatar: Bleh
Maedhros-Cool guy, plus Panama sounds like the kinda place you can get drunk and stuff.
Hurin Thalion-banned, sadly, though I like him and the person I am most like from TTF.

Also ANYONE who likes to get drunk.


----------



## Finduilas

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *ithrynluin--Very sexy guy. Plus a drinking partner. woo-hoo.
> Nenya Evenstar-Very sexy girl. Really.
> Beleg-Talk about Finduilas and stuff.
> Lantarion, Arvedui and Beorn-not as evil as they look. or sound.
> Nom-Have perverted convos on Tolkien, ranging from Firnod's virlity to Finduilas's va...err..valinorean life.
> 
> Anamatar: Bleh
> Maedhros-Cool guy, plus Panama sounds like the kinda place you can get drunk and stuff.
> 
> Also ANYONE who likes to get drunk. *



That would be me!!!!   
Oh, and GG but he's already drunk so we won't count him..
OH, and which Finduilas does Beleg talk about?


----------



## Inderjit S

> OH, and which Finduilas does Beleg talk about?



Oh..you'll have to figure that out my dear. *looking in vain for one of those flirty smilies*


----------



## Finduilas

Oh, I will I will! 

What has he talked .....hm......   

Just come in the MSN,Beleg, come, baby, come...


----------



## Inderjit S

> Just come in the MSN,Beleg, come, baby, come...



*wonders of Finduilas will get away with that*

I am sure Beleg will relieve your frustrations soon Finduilas.


----------



## Finduilas

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> **wonders of Finduilas will get away with that*
> 
> I am sure Beleg will relieve your frustrations soon Finduilas. *



Come on, I was just kidding!
End of the question!


----------



## Beleg

I talk about the Finduilas who is Gil-Galad's sister!  

How sexy she is!! :drools:


----------



## Inderjit S

> How sexy she is!! :drools



Esp. if she looks like the actress Keira Knightley if so she is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Feanorian

I would like to meet
Eriol-Quite brilliant really.
Eliot-Great Patriot.
Baragund-Fellow old-newbie, DELMARVA
Inderjit S-Because I can out-drink him.(J/k)
Meadhros- Dont mess with the guild leader, quite enjoyable to see/read his debates/analasyis'
Blackcaptain-All hail Feanor
Thol-All hail Feanor..haha.
Jesse-Because he perplexes me
Dr. Ransom-Politics
CraigSmith-RPG taskmaster
Beorn-He knows entirely too much about computers
Macaddict-To tell him how much Macs suck and PCs are great.

There are probably more I just am having a mental block.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Feanorian _
> *
> Thol-All hail Feanor..haha.
> *



LMAO Fëanor Shmëanore...no one hails him


----------



## Feanorian

Haha thats what I was looking for.


----------



## spirit

i dont really mind meeting anyone.  Everyone here is great buy there re a few ppl i really want to meet... which i doubt i will


----------



## BlackCaptain

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *LMAO Fëanor Shmëanore...no one hails him   *



X'cept for Myself and Feanorian.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *X'cept for Myself and Feanorian. *



yeah the minority


----------



## BlackCaptain

Well who do you have on your side?


----------



## Celebthôl

LOL...i have a few good names that come to mind ...dont know who they would go for however...


----------



## Feanorian

> yeah the minority



Well if that gives me a better chance of getting into good schools then i must say yay.........just kidding  .

Its sad more people dont like the greatest elf in the history of the world.


----------



## Elendil3119

I'm with you guys! (BC and Feanorian) Fëanor was definitely the greatest elf in the history of Arda.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Hehe, no way, Lúthien all the way  Either her or Galadriel. Feanor was powerful, but not quite as wise as some of the other elves.


----------



## MacAddict

Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow! TTTTOOMMMOOORRRROOOOOWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!       


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin

breathe, mac, breathe  How many more seconds now?


Hmm, my new improved list of people I'd like to meet:
MacAddict 
Elendil ->Cause he's cool and likes Tour de France 
Any of my fellow mods, and former mods
Rhiannon and the rest of the GoO horde
BranMuffin -> Because he cracks me up 
Elgee -> Who wouldn't want to meet her??
Aulë, that weird aussie fellow who makes ruckuses with his kangaroos
Elbereth!
Lorien
Mithers
Thorondor
Walter


----------



## MacAddict

As of now: 20 hours, 40 minutes, and 30 seconds or 49220 seconds. 


~MacAddict


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *BranMuffin -> Because he cracks me up *



Just doing my job. Hope I didn't crack you up too much....


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by MacAddict _
> *As of now: 20 hours, 40 minutes, and 30 seconds or 49220 seconds.
> 
> 
> ~MacAddict *




Be advised, I have tasked Aerin with a very special mission regarding you two.


RD


----------



## Rhiannon

WELL? What's _happening?_ Who's where? Has anyone kissed yet? TELL TELL TELL.


----------



## Talierin

Nothing's happened yet, m'dear... he hasn't even gotten here yet


And RD, that sounds bad........


----------



## Rhiannon

Pfft. Hurry up. Life is dull at the moment and I need some entertainment. Where's my popcorn?


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Nothing's happened yet, m'dear... he hasn't even gotten here yet
> 
> 
> And RD, that sounds bad........ *





It just might very well be.

Only Agent Aerin of the super secret MEIA* knows for sure.


RD





MEIA: Middle Earth Intelligence Agency


----------



## BranMuffin

*Should have thought of co-conspirator* I wan't to join the MEIA and be in on the down low. Though I probably shouldn't be doing anything to entice MacAddict and Tal to join forces in the picture modification division. *Wonders if anyone knows what he is talking about*


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Of course we know what you're talking about.  But that's only because we're a part of this picture-taking frenzie. Be afraid, Muffin, be afraid! 

(You need a different nickname . . . muffin just doesn't cut it.)


----------



## BranMuffin

Oh I've been afraid ever since it was mentioned.

Why does my nickname not work?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I like Bran better . . . Bran or Muffin . . . let's go the Bran route.


----------



## Rhiannon

I don't like Muffin either, which is why I arbitrarily started calling him Bran...Besides, Bran is my favorite boys name anyway. It's Welsh for 'raven'.


----------



## BranMuffin

Bran is an actual name? ok

Bran means raven huh, raven-muffin nope doesn't work
maybe you could play with it a little and say raving-muffin that sounds better.....


----------



## Rhiannon

It's a Welsh name. Used in Susan Cooper's The Dark is Rising Sequence, and in Juliet Marrillier's _Son of the Shadows_, both times for really cool characters.


----------



## BranMuffin

Well of course they are going to be cool chracters, duh!
They share part of my name, so you know they still aren't as cool as me....


----------



## ely

I would be happy to meet anyone. But if I could only choose one person it would be YayGollum because he seems to be so interesting. The more of his posts I read, the more I would like to meet him...


----------



## Celebthôl

Aulë, such a funny guy  gotta meet him


----------



## munchkin

I get to meet Anamatar on the 14 or 15! Yay!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

What's he like?


----------



## Anamatar IV

> What's he like?



Well Nenya that's the thing about the future, you can't really see into it without a crystal ball..


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

lol, I think I need caffeine. Help me someone! *cries desperately for caffeine * This is what happens when I surf quickly.  I don't read . . . I sum up (like Inigo . . . you'd like the thought process, Ana).


----------



## Manveru

> _Originally posted by Beleg:_
> *Manveru----[discuss Polish]*


Anytime you want...
About meeting people in real life... I haven't known very many people on these boards yet, but I'm here a short amount of time (I think that'll change in the future). I'd like to meet all of you, but that is physically impossible (although... maybe it's possible after all). I'll just have fun with You ALL on the boards at present... we'll live... we'll see


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Next person I'll probably meet:

Thôl

Then:

Prolly Merry or Legolam (both, but not sure in which order)

ALSO: Thôl, I can't believe you didn't put Snaga on your "to meet" list! He'll be your surrogate brother after he and I are married you know!


----------



## Celebthôl

> Next person I'll probably meet:
> 
> Thôl



Yeah ya will, i hope



> ALSO: Thôl, I can't believe you didn't put Snaga on your "to meet" list! He'll be your surrogate brother after he and I are married you know!



Then i will 

I also wanna meet Mr Snaga, my soon to be surrogate brother 

Sorry about that Me Orc


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yay! Than you, I am appeased/pleased.

*Note* Anytime I post something that's something/somethingelse it should be read as "Something Slash Somethingelse"
Yes. The Slash is to be pronounced.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Yay! Than you, I am appeased/pleased.
> 
> *Note* Anytime I post something that's something/somethingelse it should be read as "Something Slash Somethingelse"
> Yes. The Slash is to be pronounced.  *



 gdgd

And you lost me on the second part....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I was just saying that any time I type any two words with a slash between them, I intend you to read it in your head as if the slash were spelled out, for example: "Sam/Frodo=Sam-Slash-Frodo" or "sucks/rocks=sucks-slash-rocks".


----------



## Manveru

I would really like to meet Melian... definitely!
She knows the reason...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Is it because you guys are dating? Cos that's been happening a lot lately. 

I think after Snaga and I met we started an avalanche of other TTF couples meeting up.


----------



## Glory

Elgee, Wonks, Menchu, YayGollum, Astaldalssowen, Kit baggings, Tookish, Goldie, Elbe and May. Probably Snags, Celebthôl, ReadWryt, legoman, Tar, kellivara and anyone who wants to meet me.

I only know or remember those ones from the Forum XD and I’m pretty sure anyway I couldn’t meet them…
As I was saying to Wonks getting a visa here is hard and expensive. And even if I could then I’d have to face the Stupid, evil, bad, mean officials from the border who are afraid of illegal immigration from Mexico. Hehehe so you see and going to England or Spain is too expensive for me, I barely could buy the ticket to go with no money to come back or to pay the Hotel’s bill. Though it would be good to see one of those tall buses *sigh*.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

YAY! Glory wants to meet me!  I wanna meet Glory too, especially since she lives in Mexico and I'm DYING to go! 
Yay!

Ooh! And I'm going to meet Thôl soon!  In 6 days I leave for England.  And we're planning on meeting up sometime soon after I arrive.  Perhaps Oct 2nd (the first anniversary of Thôl joining the forum and the day we first chatted...YAY! I was his first internet friend) but we're not sure, cos Snagakins might be busy with things and stuff...I think he has some hobbits to maim or something. 
So we'll see, but we'll take pictures! And we'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *YAY! Glory wants to meet me!  I wanna meet Glory too, especially since she lives in Mexico and I'm DYING to go!
> Yay!
> 
> Ooh! And I'm going to meet Thôl soon!  In 6 days I leave for England.  And we're planning on meeting up sometime soon after I arrive.  Perhaps Oct 2nd (the first anniversary of Thôl joining the forum and the day we first chatted...YAY! I was his first internet friend) but we're not sure, cos Snagakins might be busy with things and stuff...I think he has some hobbits to maim or something.
> So we'll see, but we'll take pictures! And we'll let everyone know how it goes.  *




Hehe, well my mom is coming along  hope you dont mind that. . . we shall see


----------



## Glory

*Wants to Meet Wonks*



> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *YAY! Glory wants to meet me!  I wanna meet Glory too, especially since she lives in Mexico and I'm DYING to go!
> Yay! *


  Yay!! yeaps yippies! I wanna meet you. Glad to hear you want to meet me too. If you come I'll give you a tour you'll see the Zocalo and El templo Mayor hehehe  Good places to go. Here on Chritsmas is good to go to the Zocalo at night because they put lights all over the place and looks just lovely. Chapultepec is also a good place to visit one of our national parks hehehe I remeber that when I was a child I used to feed the Squirrels there. Also I think I maybe could take you to see the Murals in the museums.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I SOOO want to visit Chapultapec...wow...if I lived in Mexico City I'd be there ALL the time! 

And Yeah, it's cool that your mum is coming, Thôl.  I can understand how scared she must be for you! Meeting such an evil orc as Snaga!  And such a "gorgeous" *laughs* elf as myself. 
She's afraid you'll be killed...or seduced...and she can't decide which is worse.   *laughs*








*note* The preceeding was a joke.


----------



## Glory

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I SOOO want to visit Chapultapec...wow...if I lived in Mexico City I'd be there ALL the time!
> 
> And Yeah, it's cool that your mum is coming, Thôl.  I can understand how scared she must be for you! Meeting such an evil orc as Snaga!  And such a "gorgeous" *laughs* elf as myself.
> She's afraid you'll be killed...or seduced...and she can't decide which is worse.   *laughs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note* The preceeding was a joke.  *


 ooh yes, Chapultepec is the only place were there is a castle, of course is a small one. Is the only castle I have seen in my entire life (By the only I mean, the only one I have seen personally, and not in pictures -_-). 

Also there is a monument around there too, you see during french invasion in our country a few young soldiers (they were teen boys training in the place) were fighting them back in the castle and they died there so that's why there is a monument in their behalf. 

A column representing each fallen soldier I think the one named Juan was the one who wrapped himself in the national flag and jumped from a very high place in the castle avoiding french invaders to dishonor our flag . Ok I'll stop since I'm writing outside the main topic of the thread .


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wow...that's a bit of Mexican history I never knew before.  *is even more eager to visit*


A list of people I hope to meet on my upcoming trip to England:


Thôl-------He and Snaga and I have already tentatively set up a date to visit on Sept. 29th, and I also want to introduce him to my dad who'll be visiting mid-September! 
Merry-----He's suggested that I visit him in Cambridge, tour colleges, and go punting! 
Legolam-------She's invited me and Snaga up for much drinking and a tour of Edinburgh!  ACE!
Idril------haven't talked much to her about it but I'll message her tonight.  She lives in a train station! I wanna see!

People I've already met but want to see again:


Legoman-----He'll be in Cardiff this year and it'll be an excellent excuse to visit Wales! 
Tookish-Girl------She's in Yorkshire and last time I was out she invited me up to see the sights with her.  I hope the offer still stands.


----------



## Forgotten Path

WHAT!? NOBODY WANTS TO MEET ME!?

oh well. thats what you get for being _Forggoten_ Path.

I think I would like to meet YayGollum. He was the first guy on the Forum I ever really talked to. And also Mrs. Maggot. Her post are always long and inciteful. She would be someone to have long, interesting conversations with.

God, this thread is long! I was going to read it all and just gave up!


----------



## Astaldo

Hmmmm the people that I would like to meet. Let's see:

Barliman Butterbur
Mrs. Maggot
Ithryluin
Lhunithilien
Manveru 
Gil-Galad
Gothmog
I can't remember others now


----------



## Forgotten Path

You know, I thought about it over lunch, and I realized who I would really like to meet: EVERYBODY!!  We all need to have some kind of huge Tolkien Forum convention where we can ALL get together! That would be so awesome! Yes, I realize how many members there are, but they won't all be able to make it, or desire to go, be active, or even remember TTF(the horror!   ). It probrably will never happen, but I can dream, can't I? *Dreaming.....sigh*


----------



## Uminya

There was a convention in planning, but not enough people were seriously interested in making it happen. Some members couldn't afford it, others didn't want to travel, some are too young to travel alone and/or couldn't get their parents to come. Etc. etc.

Barley is another person I'd like to meet.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Perhaps we could revive it? We could set up some way to donate towards it, and raise money to pay for fares, etc. of those who cannot afford it. Those who are to young,???. maybe the nearest member who is old enough could serve as an escort? *dreaming again....*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Er...Turin, probly because I have been talkin to him on IM and he seems nice


No, wait! Celebnaurwen! heh heh


----------



## Aragorn21

Aule! and joxy.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Narya said:


> Who in the forum do you really want to meet in person? You can choose only one, and you have to state the reason why.



I'd like to meet joxy. Of all the people I've contacted on TTF, I can always depend on him to have a decidedly unique and original viewpoint, especially on things the conclusions to which would at first glance seem obvious.

Barley


----------



## spirit

I've met the person I alreadt want to meet! ::Hugs herself::

I haven't been here for a lond while, and most of the people I knew semed to have left. 

The people I wouldn't mind meeting would be: A21  Saucy and GW.


----------



## Turin

Treyar said:


> Er...Turin, probly because I have been talkin to him on IM and he seems nice
> 
> 
> No, wait! Celebnaurwen! heh heh



I'm famous! Sweet . There are so many cool people on TTF I can't even choose .


----------



## Firawyn

Oh man...the choices. As far as meeting forum members there are 2 catagories. 

Catagory 1 (the ppl I wanna meet cause they know so much about tolkien I admire them plus they are fun to hang with):

Mrs. Maggott
Beorn
Ely

Catagory 2 (ppp who i just really like to hang with and talk about tolkien (and other stuff i.e book burning!):

A21
King Aragorn
Reem
Sausy (not! I'd have to run for my life!!)
Spirit
augthsul (wait! I already know her!)


That's not everybody but my brain is fryed right now.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmmmm.....let's see....

*King Aragorn
*Grey Pilgrim
*Barliman Butterbur
*Lord Sauron
*Treyar
*Astaldo

There might be a few more, I just can't think of them yet. Well, these people seem interesting. I'd be fun to meet them. (they are not in any specific order)

Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## spirit

Sabeen said:


> Catagory 2 (ppp who i just really like to hang with and talk about tolkien (and other stuff i.e book burning!):
> 
> A21
> King Aragorn
> Reem
> Sausy (not! I'd have to run for my life!!)
> Spirit
> augthsul (wait! I already know her!)
> 
> 
> That's not everybody but my brain is fryed right now.




*just her happy dance!!!*

SOMEONE wants to meet ME!!!!

YAY!!
   
*drowns Sabeen in hugs*


----------



## Firawyn

*Laughs*  

Hey dude, the roof needs patched or something. It's snowing in here.....dumb cold icy dreary wet disgusting snow....  I hate snow.


----------



## Forgotten Path

I'd like to meet every one in the Tolkien Forum Family, of course.


----------



## Firawyn

Here, here!! *raises glass of eggnog*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hobbit-queen said:


> Hmmmm.....let's see....
> 
> *King Aragorn
> *Grey Pilgrim
> *Barliman Butterbur
> *Lord Sauron
> *Treyar
> *Astaldo
> 
> There might be a few more, I just can't think of them yet. Well, these people seem interesting. I'd be fun to meet them. (they are not in any specific order)
> 
> Always,
> Hobbit-queen



*gasp* Someone loves me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firawyn

*sings* It's begining to feel alot like Christmas!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Did i hear someone complain about snow? Wahaha, it's december 8th at the moment and i can go out side in a short sleeved shirt and stay comfortable. no, i do not live anywhere warm. infact, i am really really happy that we didn't get the FOOT of snow we got last year (like, three times). 

ah, hmm, i don't know if i'd like to meet any of you in person... *thinks hard* 
*intentionally pertends to forget that certain people exist*

uh, if i had to meet someone, i would want to be either barrelracergirl or cardanas. cardanas since he is the leader of the zelda guild and the perspn i talk to most (seeing as the zelda guild is like the only thing i post in. oh wait, it's now called the thread. oh well.) brg because we seem to have... similar minds... (and you all think "runs for your lives, there's TWO of them!!!")

and maybe Treyar, because (he or she?!!! i think Treyar's a she!?) is in the Weird guild with me and seems interesting. and weird. weird is good.

i TRIED to read the whole thread, i REALLY did.got up to about page ten... how many pages are there agian? *sweat drop*

ok, one more thing: POWER TO THE SMEAGOL LOVERS (or Gollum, call the hero what you choose). no i was not influenced by uhm, ehem, sertain people to think this. i came up with this on ym own as i like to think of myself as smeagol. i say "Smeagol is the hero, and a tragic hero at that! you don't see frodo dropping into Mt. Doom! Where's Aragorn then? hm? Hm?"

yah, i know i;m scary and no one has any idea who the heck i am. 

maybe i should shut up now...

EDIT: HOLY MONKEY! there are 51 pages?!?!?!?! i on;ly read TEN and it took nearly and hour... *dies* *gets back up*


----------



## Firawyn

I'd like to meet Luhn and Rhi and..I dunno..everybody. Does TTF organize big yearly member meets? That would be cool!!


----------



## Elbereth

Sabeen,

We have tried to organize a convention once upon a time....but unfortunately we couldn't get enough people to commit to the time or money involved in attending. So the idea simply fizzled out. 

My suggestion is if you really want to meet members from the forum...arrange smaller events with those members directly. That seems to be the only way that TTF reunions ever happen here.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Maybe we should form a comitee who's goal is to try and arrange a TTF convention.   Or, at least, we can try and get TTF Family together, Sabeen.


----------



## lossenandunewen

i remember the first discussion of a TTF convention

did that ever happen? i don't think it did.


----------



## Firawyn

I like the idea af a meet aranging committy!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Perhaps we could get a comitee together. Maybe TTF Family could handle it!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

List of the upcoming year 2005

Barliman Butterbur
Joxy
Bethelarien
Webmaster
Talierin
HLGStrider
Narsil


----------



## Starflower

i would like to meet Snags & Wonks, they don't even live far away from me geographically!

Gaffer & Lanty - my fellow Finns 

there are so many members here that I would like to meet, but these people especially
xx


----------



## Firawyn

Let's start a new thread for this discussion guys..I want to keep talking but my mod sensors (from another forum i'm a mod at) a flaring!!! lol 

I made a new threaad for this called "TTF meets" still in the S&B section.  See you there.


----------



## pipin

I supose ifthe opertunaty came up I would meet someone 

but most peple would avoid talking to me


----------



## Firawyn

Aw don't say that pip! We love you! I wouldn't mind meeting you!!


----------



## Confusticated

I'd still pick the same person I said back in post 94, over two years ago: Ithrynluin.

Although there is one other I would equally like to meet... and I could not pick one dear friend over the other, the point remains: Two years hasn't changed what I said about Ithrynluin. 

Of course there are others I'd like to meet, and they probably know who they are. At least I hope they do!


----------



## Firawyn

Aww..that's so sweet.

I know the feeling. Me and another member have been friends for almost two years now and we would like to meet!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Er, lessee...
Sabeen, Turin, pipin, Elgee, Hammersmith...


----------



## Firawyn

I feel so loved! Thanks e.Blackstar..

jw, how did you come up with you name??


----------



## Hammersmith

Aw! Me too.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Sabeen said:


> I feel so loved! Thanks e.Blackstar..
> 
> jw, how did you come up with you name??



You are loved...you too Hammersmith!

Um...my name is cause I was making character surnames one time and they were all stuff like Jadewing or Blueblade and stuff and I made a character named Rowen Blackstar and than later I decided that she was my 'mother' and I made an alias/character for myself and her last name was Blackstar too and the e is for elise which is my middle name and her first name...I made up a whole lineage and stuff too...my, was I bored. If you wanna know it all for some weird reason PM me.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

This can't be hard.....hmmm.... 

1) Hammersmith
2) Lord Sauron
3) King Aragorn
4) e. Blackstar
5) Grey Pilgrim

Yes, yes, I love you all!


----------



## Jesse

I really want to meet HGLstrider in person.


----------



## Gilthoniel

I'm still quite new here but at the mo i'd have to say ely, and hobbit-queen from the really big inn in a really big cave. I seem to be in trouble with many of the mods at the mo (they seem to dislike me  ) but if I wasn't i'd want to meet Hammersmith, and Ithrynluin.


----------



## Hammersmith

Gilthoniel said:


> I seem to be in trouble with many of the mods at the mo (they seem to dislike me  ) but if I wasn't i'd want to meet Hammersmith, and Ithrynluin.


I'm not a mod!    
But thanks anyway. Seems a lot of people want to meet me...I'm so chuffed


----------



## Snaga

Wonks and I met Beorn recently. Maybe I'll post a photo or two some time soon.

Starflower... maybe we should meet! Like you say, we're in the same city.


----------



## Aulë

Snaga said:


> Wonks and I met Beorn recently. Maybe I'll post a photo or two some time soon.
> 
> Starflower... maybe we should meet! Like you say, we're in the same city.


You met Wonks? Oh what a surprise? 
What's Mikey-lad like in person?


----------



## Turin

I want to meet Barliman, since we agree on so much .


----------



## Kementari

Aulë said:


> You met Wonks? Oh what a surprise?
> What's Mikey-lad like in person?



Um Its not wise to call him "Mikey" he hates that


----------



## Aulë

Ahhh, good.
Even more the reason to do so!


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> Ahhh, good.
> Even more the reason to do so!


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Hammersmith

Arvedui said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth!


It must have been while you were kissing me


----------



## Snaga

He's highly sensible. Despite being in a country where he was legally able to drink, he settled for a 7Up, when Wonks and I decided that some alcohol was called for. This means that there are fewer incriminating photos than I was hoping for!

He is also a surprising mixture of high-tech and low-tech. He has his palmtop with him at all times, so that TTF is never far away. And yet he resorts to drawing maps with piles of sugar on the table top.


----------



## Nienna Súrion

I wish I could answer this...^_^
But I guess a lot of you since you all like LOTR and Tolkien.


----------



## Elbereth

Wow...I haven't been in here for what seems like ages. 

But what the heck, I'll update my list of members who I would like to meet. It is yet to be determined if I ever will meet anyone from the forum...but who knows what fate will bring in the future.


Here they are!

Aerin
Beorn (Mike B)
Galdor 
Eriol
Dain Ironfoot (who I really haven't seen online since he went off to college...very sad)

and there are a few others whose TTF names escape me, but who I have continued to chat with on MSN on occasion. You know who you are...that is if you still come on here. Most seem to have been away from this site even longer than me.


----------



## Arvedui

Hammersmith said:


> It must have been while you were kissing me


Now THAT is one thing that will not happen.


----------



## Aulë

Arvedui said:


> Now THAT is one thing that will not happen.


Yep- but I'm sure that that's _only_ because of geographical reasons.


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well from my chats some time ago ...I would like to meet Gothmog(and have some whisky with him),Ithrynluin -ithy I still have your mobile ,but I changed mine ,Lhunithiliel-although I have been so close to her city I haven't met her yet.
Arvedui,my King,if I have the chance to meet you I will not miss it .....


----------



## Ithrynluin

Gil-Galad said:


> Ithrynluin -ithy I still have your mobile ,but I changed mine



So have I...


----------



## Gothmog

Gil-Galad said:


> Well from my chats some time ago ...I would like to meet Gothmog(and have some whisky with him)


Well that would make for an interesting evening but probably a morning-after to be avoided


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well,Gothmog,it depends on the whisky and its quality...but I have no doubts you will find a very good Welsh whisky ...  or at least Irish


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hobbit-queen said:


> This can't be hard.....hmmm....
> 
> 1) Hammersmith
> 2) Lord Sauron
> 3) King Aragorn
> 4) e. Blackstar
> 5) Grey Pilgrim
> 
> Yes, yes, I love you all!




*hugs self, feels special*


----------



## Firawyn

Aulë said:


> Yep- but I'm sure that that's _only_ because of geographical reasons.



yeah that and the minor age differences!!  

I wanna meet you Aule..you're cool! *grin*


----------



## Aulë

Firawyn said:


> I wanna meet you Aule..you're cool! *grin*


Yeah, I get that a lot 
Though I haven't been pestering this forum as much as usual lately...


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> Yep- but I'm sure that that's _only_ because of geographical reasons.


Well, this won't be the first time that you have been "sure" about something, and it turned out that you were wrong....

*cough* "....debate tournament..." *cough*


----------



## Aulë

Arvedui said:


> Well, this won't be the first time that you have been "sure" about something, and it turned out that you were wrong....
> 
> *cough* "....debate tournament..." *cough*


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
You're never gonna let me forget that, are you?
Well....there's only one thing to do!!
Start another Tournament!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Aulë said:


> Start another Tournament!!!



Fine, let's!

First debate: Aule vs Ithrynluin.

Premise: Aule is really a hermit living in an underground bat-cave beyond Uluru, but mascarading as an urban city boy. Discuss.  

On a more serious note, we _could_ at least have an odd debate now and then, if not exactly a tournament.


----------



## Confusticated

I often want to debate but have no one to debate against, though several have agreed to debate with me it somehow never happens.

By the way Aule...



> In the great town of Minas Tirith, their dwelt an elderly Dog, Courage.


----------



## Arvedui

Yes, a debate could have been fun.
Although I am a bit short of time at the moment...

But it has been too long since the last debate, so I feel confident that I could manage to clean the calendar for such important happenings as a debate.  



Aulë said:


> You're never gonna let me forget that, are you?


NO!


----------



## PinkLizard

I have no clue so it doesnt matter LOL


----------



## Ol'gaffer

it's boiled down to these people:

Talierin
Bethelarien
Barley
Joxy
Elgee


----------



## Hammersmith

HLG Strider, Lonna, eBlackstar, Hobbit Queen, ScotsboyUK, CraigSmith, Barley, Zale...you guys all seem to be amongst the coolest on the forum


----------



## Alatar

Well...
Yaygollum
Nóm
Firawyn
Ingwe

I would like a debate, though i probely would not particetate, i like looking at the old ones and the essay's in the arcives.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> ...eBlackstar...you guys all seem to be amongst the coolest on the forum



*feels special* yay, someone wants to meet me.

And my updated list...
Hammersmith (o' course)
Barley (I don't usually agree with him but he seems like a wonderful and crusty old soul)
Elgee (She likes cats, what is there not to like about her?)
Maggot (since he's my TTF husband)
Spirit (just because she's cool)
Lonna, King Aragorn, and Durin's Bane (because they're in my family)
Turin (because I talk to him online and he is cool)


----------



## ingolmo

I would like to meet:
-Nom
-e.Blackstar
-Spirit
-Corvis
-Hammersmith

even though it wouldn't be possible, due to continental differences. (or so I think...)


----------



## spirit

PinkLizard said:


> I have no clue so it doesnt matter LOL



HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHHA!!
I see why there's soo many people looking forward to seeing you! 



(NB - _heavy sarcasm intended!_  )


----------



## Wraithguard

I see how it is... no one wants to meet the creepy guy. *Cries*
Nonetheless:

Hammersmith
HLGStrider
AraCelebEarwen
Hobbit-queen
Man I just noticed how odd those choices are...


----------



## Hammersmith

I'm an odd choice? I don't know whether to be chuffed with the nomination or cry with the odd labelling!

*Punches Wraithguard lightly on the jaw in a comradely and playful manner* Nah, you're alright, kid.


----------



## HLGStrider

I like being odd personally. It makes me mu ha ha ha ish.

I have actually met four forum members . . . though none of them are still active. That would be Eriol, DrRansom, EluThingol, and Galdor. None of them have been on in ages. 


Well, I have met AraCeleb. but she doesn't count because I have known her in real life since I was six or so. . .and I have met her brother who is also a member now.


----------



## Wraithguard

Happy feelings.
think I'm gonna hurl
Love you guys
*Gags*
Woooooo!

Nah I'm just messin. The Tolkien Forum has become my new home. Sure I am a moderator in a Silent Hill Forum but it is nothing compared to this. You guys are my new family!


----------



## HLGStrider

With the exception of dear ol' ACE you must like people with H names.


It's been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time since I posted one of these lists, and since then I have met three of the people on my first one. Fancy that! So, updated, removing those I already have met and adding some newbodies.

Rhiannon/Rhi (We loves her my precious. . .but she can't bring rocks or her catapult)
Hammersmith/Smitty/Hamwise
Joxy
Tal. 
Anybody else besides Aule (who would do evil things to my cat.)


----------



## Wraithguard

*Feels left out and cries*

That is weird with the H's. No matter.

In my head it's Silent Hill vs LotR (Who will win)


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Don't feel left out Wraithguard...

I like you!  
You seem cool and it would be cool if I could meet you.


----------



## Aulë

HLGStrider said:


> Anybody else besides Aule (who would do evil things to my cat.)


 
Damn! She's on to my plans!!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Okay, lets see here...what kind of people do hobbits like me like? People like:

Wraithguard
Hammersmith
e. Blackstar
Corvis
inglomo
AraCelebEarwen
Lord Sauron
greypilgrim
Barley

There are most likely more people...but my mind basically concentrates on what I'm going to eat next.


----------



## Firawyn

Oh boy!

HLGStrider
Hammersmith
Barly
Aurthur V
King Aragorn
Mrs Moggott
AraCelebEarwen
e. Blackstar
spirit
Aule

oh I could go on!


*shrinks in the corner* No one wants to meet me!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Who? Me?! Am I really this popular?!    *Turns slightly pink and smiles at this strange idea*

Firawyn (MSN is fun... but not the same  )
e.Blackstar (maybe, maybe not...  )
Wraithguard (hummm... yeah, I think it might be cool to meet you...  )

There are a few others, but as has been pointed out, I know HLG rather well and I do have a brother on here. As for who he is though... Can't tell ya...  (it's so fun to have all these little secrets!) He will have to be the one to claim me, makes it more interesting that way.


----------



## Hammersmith

Firawyn said:


> *shrinks in the corner* No one wants to meet me!


I do! But you have one of those "unrememberable" names  

*Probably didn't make you feel better, but accept in the spirit intended!*


----------



## Corvis

Hey, thanks to those who said they would want to meet me. Here's who I would want to meet:

ingolmo
AraCelebEarwen
Barley
Hobbit Queen
HLGStrider
e.Blackstar


----------



## ingolmo

Thanks a lot, Corvis, that's the first time someone's wanted to meet me in person in TTF.


----------



## Ingwë

Alatar said:


> Well...
> Ingwe
> I would like a debate, though i probely would not particetate, i like looking at the old ones and the essay's in the arcives.


Thank you, Alatar. I lso would like to meet so many people that I can't make a list


----------



## Inderjit S

Of all the people from this forum, the person I would most like to meet is myself.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I would like to meet Nom, Wraithguard, and YayGollum. They all have very interesting personalities, with YayGollum being kind of anti-heroic, Nom being very thoughtful and open, and Wraithguard thoughtful with a touch of something sinister or disturbing that I cannot point out mixed in. I wonder if these are the personalities they have in real life. I'm sorry, these people tie, so I have to choose three.

TE13


----------



## HLGStrider

Inderjit S said:


> Of all the people from this forum, the person I would most like to meet is myself.


 
Also, when he dies, he wants to be reincarnated as himself.


----------



## Wraithguard

Revised List (I have grown to fear more people)

AraCelebEarwen - Loves her mysteries
HLGStrider - Erm... yea
Hobbit-queen - As long as it doesn't involve mosh pits
Firawyn - Even though I seem to have been a bit neglected
Hammersmith - Still haven't figured out why
Tar-Elendil13 - The youth of today...
Arlina - Perhaps I can take her mind off certain television


----------



## Inderjit S

> Also, when he dies, he wants to be reincarnated as himself.



Either me, or a hedonistic eagle who has a fear of flying and the color pink.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

wow! It looks like I might almost be popular!  I'll have to fix that... 



Wraithguard said:


> AraCelebEarwen - Loves her mysteries



hehe  Got that right!   NANCY DREW LIVES! that is, as long as she keeps her nose out of other peoples stuff... hehe


----------



## Firawyn

I'll be darned...a Nancy Drew fan! Go girl! Alas, what happens when you run out of Nancy Drew books? You read the Hardy boys! Then the Bobsey Twins (havn't hit those yet)!

Did you know that all three of those series were written by the same person? And that's not all her books!!


----------



## HLGStrider

Ha! I know the truth about Nancy Drew. . .

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.phpt=8535&highlight=Nancy+Drew


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

mwahaha!!!  Good thread that is!!! 

I have yet to not enjoy a good mystery! Long may they live!


----------



## ingolmo

@Firawyn: And why may Barley not be coming back? We're already missing his warm and sometimes sceptical presence, or atleast I am...


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Is it possible... was I actually mentioned by someone? Yay! I thought I wasn't here long enough. I still don't understand what wraithguard (aka rai, right? just making sure.) meant by "youth of today".
TE13


----------



## Firawyn

ingolmo said:


> @Firawyn: And why may Barley not be coming back? We're already missing his warm and sometimes sceptical presence, or atleast I am...




I miss his too.  He says he got fed up with the polital and religous debates about if they should be allowed (the debates), among other things. E-mail him about it!


----------



## yhwh1st

Are we still playing 'The Name Game'? If so, here are a few in random order:

Jesse
Ara
Wraithguard
Daranavo
Sherry


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara you sure about that?   hehe. "They like me! They realy like me!"


----------



## Wraithguard

Of course we like you, where would we be without your... uhh.  Well we like you anyway!  I'd make a revised list but I don't feel so good considering I got shot again today at the firing range.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I REEEAAALLLYYY hope you're kidding! 

Let's see... Well for one I love to wright! without me, your thread(s) would be rather dull right now! And as you well know, I'm a nut!!!


----------



## Wraithguard

Yes I'm aware you love to "wright" and I love to go over your posts and find spelling mistakes and typos like THAT ONE!  And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Arlina

Wraithguard said:


> Arlina - Perhaps I can take her mind off certain television



and what is this suppose to mean? Well, I'm glad that someone wants to meet me!!

let's see...my list...

Ara
Rai
Daranavo
yhwh1st
HLGStrider

..well..that's just for starters...


----------



## Wraithguard

Here you go:

AraCelebEarwen - Starting to run out of reasons (only joking)
yhwh1st - Had to paste name to prevent finger cancer
Firawyn - Jedi vs Sith (DON'T ASK!)
HLGStrider - Yep
Hammersmith - I'll find a reason eventually
Tar-Elendil13 - Still mental
Arlina - Unless she wants a rant about Fullmetal Alchemist I suggest she be quiet about Wolf's Rain
Hobbit-queen - As long as she doesn't find my CD collection


----------



## yhwh1st

Alright! Two people want to meet me! I must strike you both as fun. I hope so!
Rai, finger cancer won't do. Just call me Meg. I'm actually thinking about changing my name, to make it easier on everyone here.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Oh, so I'm mental, is that it? lol. What is it? My Texan, Confederate, and/or Houston Astros obsession? Or am I just weird in the way I communicate things?

TE13


----------



## Arlina

Wraithguard said:


> Arlina - Unless she wants a rant about Fullmetal Alchemist I suggest she be quiet about Wolf's Rain



Oh! I can rant about Fullmetal Alchemist too, I mean, I also have some avatars from FMA that I could use... however Wolf's Rain is just better!!

Updated:

AraCelebEarwen: loves God and is just so fun to talk to
Wraithguard: ...just because?...=^.^=
Tar-Elendil13: seems quirky and quirky people are always fun!!!
Daranavo: 
yhwh1st ((or Meg if you like!! ^^)): 
HLGStrider

.....well...I don't have reasons for everyone just yet...but do I really have to have a reason to want to meet someone? maybe it's one of those "just because" kind of things...


----------



## e.Blackstar

*feels special* People like me! Or at least they pretend...  

Revised list:

Elgee
Hammersmith
Ara
Wraithguard
Corvis
Hobbit-queen
ingolmo
Firawyn
Jesse
yhwh1st
Arlina


----------



## Gúthwinë

Heres a beginner list:

yhwh1st
AraCelebEarwen
e.Blackstar
Wraithgua
Daranavo
HLGStrider
Arlina

And for all my brothers and sisters in Christ here at TTF!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

'K then. After careful thought and consideration, I have now put together a new list! 

Arlina (A true princess of the Lord and an interesting mind  )
yhwh1st (You rock sis! God bless  (Meg if you prefer))
Wraithgaurd (...eerrr...  Much better at discussions and debates!  )
Warrior93 (What can I say!?, he's fun!  )
Firawyn (even though you seem to ignore me...  )
HLGstrider (yes! Evil as she is! How long has it been since our last 'girls day out'!?  )

Anyway... yeah. Others are out there... can't put my real bro on here... yep! That should do for a while!  And thanks to all who put me in their lists!


----------



## Firawyn

e.Blackstar said:


> *feels special* People like me! Or at least they pretend...
> 
> Revised list:
> 
> Elgee
> Hammersmith
> Ara
> Wraithguard
> Corvis
> Hobbit-queen
> ingolmo
> Firawyn
> Jesse
> yhwh1st
> Arlina



Awww, thanks blackstar. I remeber when you first joined. Ah, those were the old days....lol. Luv ya kiddo!




> Firawyn (even though you seem to ignore me... )



*insulted* One must not judge a book by it's cover, my dear Ace. Alas, I do not intend to ignore you, I just keep getting myself grounded. The net is always the first thing to go....my mother is nuts. Absulutly nuts. 

To all my BIC/SIC out there, please keep my mother and I's relationship in your prayers. I feel like she's trying to make me her clone, and I want ot be nothing like her, so she feels like I'm turning into a rebelious teenager, thus I keep getting grounded. I would kill her if it wasn't in the 'God said no' list. j/k


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*hits head on desk* Bad Ara! Bad bad Ara!!! 

NO!!! I'm SORRY!!! Not meant to sound like that!!!  Forgive me?  Yeah, I'll pray for ya! I think I know what you mean... but I shouldn't say that cuz I really can't know... ya know?  

~Sorry Ara


----------



## Firawyn

4-giv-en!! lol 

It's just life, loosen up!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Luv u 2 SIC!  

I know, I just need to over react some times. Helps me stay saner in real life.   (if you could call me sane...  )


----------



## Firawyn

sane? *ptiff* not a chance.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Firawyn said:


> Awww, thanks blackstar. I remeber when you first joined. Ah, those were the old days....lol. Luv ya kiddo!


 Ah yes, those were the days...when you were Sabeen and I was Treyar.


----------



## Firawyn

holy cow, I'd almost forgotten I used to be Sabeen. I well...I just feel like Firawyn, and Sabeen must have just been some code name the Fir was using until it was safe to reviel her true self!!


----------



## Daranavo

Megs, Ara, and HLG, all very kool kats. And all capable of lighting up a room with just a smile.


----------



## yhwh1st

Thanks Dar! You're so nice.


----------



## yhwh1st

Adding e.blackster to my list. E., You seem to have a cool personality. I don't know too many with one like yours and it's fun to be around.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yay! I think...


----------



## yhwh1st

No 'I think'. Really. You seem to have an awesome personality, fun to be around.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*feels special*


----------



## e.Blackstar

My re-revised list:

Elgee 
Hammersmith  
Ara 
Wraithguard  
Corvis 
Hobbit-queen 
ingolmo 
Firawyn  
Jesse 
yhwh1st 
Arlina 
Daranavo   
Warrior93 

And anyone who put me on their list that I forgot to put on mine.


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> Hammersmith


 
Why do I get a ""???
*lip quivers*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Because I care, Smitty, because I care.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

e.Blackstar said:


> Ara



So where dose that leave me?  I'm not the only one at least...


----------



## Daranavo

Pfft, like a  is worse then  and  . I want to meet her and the first thing I'll do is steal all her smiley's methinks.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Run Black! Run!!! Don't let him take the smileys!!!    hehe


----------



## e.Blackstar

*collects her smileys and flees*         

Dar, you can have these two:  &  
Hahaha!


*whispers* Ara, it's 'acause the server thingy wouldn't let me put in enough smileys to put one after everybody's name. Lo siento. 




Mmm, I love you people...


----------



## Wraithguard

FINE! I'll put smilies next to my list!  

AraCelebEarwen  
yhwh1st  
Firawyn  
HLGStrider  
Hammersmith  
Tar-Elendil13  
Arlina  
Hobbit-queen  
e.Blackstar


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well you didn't have to... but thanks. 

Good to (sorta) see ya Rai!  

I might have to go put together another list now.......  *wanders off*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> FINE! I'll put smilies next to my list!
> 
> 
> e.Blackstar



 Ouch. Owwwwwwie.


----------



## Wraithguard

I'm not mad because I got an  I was mad because you tried to give away my angry faces!


----------



## e.Blackstar

I'm sorry Rai.  

Can you ever forgive me?

it was him or me, man. life and death!


----------



## yhwh1st

Oh well, is everyone revising their lists? OK here's mine.  

Rai
Ara
Daranavo
Elendae
e.blackstar
Arlina
Warior93
and I already know Mooky87.  Hi sis!!

I know there are more but I'm not fully awake yet.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Woot! 


gosh darn *grumble grumble* message too short again!


----------



## Elendae

Thanks Meg  

Here's my first list.

yhwh1st (Meg)   
Ara   
Warrior93
e.blackstar
Wraithguard
Arlina


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sorry y'all! can't think of all the names right now, but here it is! 

yhwh1st-Meg 
Rai 
Arlina 
Elendae  
Firawyn 
W93  
Dar  
Black  (hehe )


ummmm... there are more... really! *grins broadly and waves* You guys are great! (even if you do pick on my spellin')


----------



## e.Blackstar

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee! People love me!  


Wow...I'm WAY too hyper...too much sugar


----------



## Arlina

waaaaaaaaay too many smilies!! ::hides::

here's a slightly updated list...with NO smilies!!


Ara
Rai
Daranavo
Elendae
e.blackstar
yhwh1st (Meg)
HLGStrider
Warrior93


----------



## Daranavo

Ara gave me a  !!


----------



## Wraithguard

Here is yet another revision of me list (shortened).

e.Blackstar (should get ICQ because I hate AIM!)
Hammersmith
AraCelebEarwen
yhwh1st
Arlina (who mysteriously never speaks to me anymore)
Hobbit-queen

Now the questions is: Is this list in _order _or_ not?_
_ja_


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well, since I'm the first one on it, it must be.  

(ICQ, huh? Perhaps...)


----------



## Wraithguard

Someone is certainly full of themselves.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I'm a realist, man.  



Gosh darn I wish there were [sarcasm] tags...


----------



## Arlina

Wraithguard said:


> Here is yet another revision of me list (shortened).
> Arlina (who mysteriously never speaks to me anymore)



hmm...maybe it's you who has stopped talking to me...? ^^ I'm on less and less and barely have time to post sometimes...sorry again


----------



## Mirelena

*decides to poke head in and give a couple fresh names*

In addition to wanting to know such decent and admirable- er, participants of this thread, Mir would like to throw out the following Members:

Morohtar/Pockets/Lintecoireion
ElfGirl
ElvenLadyFair
Scatha
Chrysophalax

If there were any possible way to meet some of the Alumni of the site as well, I would have a list MUCH longer. 

I suppose I may want to admit that I already know Elorendil and and older member called Galdor. Ladies and gentlemen, we are surely in the presence of some awesome Tolkien-freaks!


----------



## e.Blackstar

ha HA!

If I had to pick five...it would be these 5. Because they'e the ones I talk to the most...

Daranavo
Hammersmith
Wraithguard
AraCeleblahdeeblah
Lomin

But as for the whole list, add:

Spirit
yhwh1st
ingolmo
Corvis
HQ
Warrior93


----------



## ingolmo

Thanks for putting me on your list, e.Blaksctar.  

Your whole list was quite long, which gave me the inspiration to check the first page, and lo! on the first page it's given that you're only allowed to choose one person. 

So, being as evil as you are, you won't pay heed to what I've said, but being as evil as I am, I'd love to disrupt the fun.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I know the rules. But no one else follows them, so why should I?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well I already know Majimaune, Masso, Aarraaggoorrnn, but I would really like to meet myself (jokes).
It would have to be Gothmog, because he seems like one of the most educated on Tolkien lore and is also probably fairly funny.
Some others on my list would be Hammersmith, Barliman Butterbur and AraCelebEarwen.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Narya said:


> Who in the forum do you really want to meet in person? You can choose only one, and you have to state the reason why.



Well, this question was asked almost six years ago — and I've been on the board going on my third year (which means that I've met a lot of people I have found wonderfully interesting, whether we've agreed or disagreed), so I will take a bit of liberty with the question in listing more than just one.

Here they are in the order in which they come to mind, both new and old:

Joxy; Mrs. Maggott; Wolfshead; Beorn; dapence; Greenwood; Walter; Arthur Vandelay; Gothmog (who was extremely helpful and kind to me in providing many important Tolkien resources when I was a newcomer); e.Blackstar; Firawyn; Guardian Ranger; Odo Proudfoot; YayGollum; Noldor (returned); Gandalf the Grey; Eledhwen; Thorondor; Ithy; DGoeij; Hammersmith; Baragund; scotsboyuk; Ciryaher; Daranavo; Inderjit (bootylicious!); Legolam.

Face to face opportunities would both cement friendships even more firmly, and hopefully resolve unfortunate misunderstandings...

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wooo! I'm on Barley's list!  

I just realized! I've ACTUALLY been on the forum longer than Barley!  Though...I left for a year or so, so one could contest my 'age'.


----------



## Hammersmith

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I've met a lot of people I have found wonderfully interesting, whether we've agreed or disagreed


 I'm honoured to be on your list. Am I interesting, an agreement or a disagreement?

My list comprises the following, all of whom are so cool that they show up on weather radars as individual fronts, so sweet that sugar sours in their presence, so cunning that it has been speculated they are part fox and so good looking that other people in their presence require spectacles to look at all.
HLG Strider, Ara, Elendae, eBlackstar, Wolfshead, Scotsboyuk, Grey Pilgrim, yhwh1st, Barley, Eledhwen, Reem, Noldor_Returned, Yaygollum and probably a few others, principally those who have joined The Writers' Resource Centre under other names. My apologies if I've forgotten any of the special members dear to my heart; it's probably your fault and not mine, but I'll forgive you anyway.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well since _everybody else_ is doing it... , here's my 'updated' list:

Sagèd Barley, Smith of Hammers, Daranavo, Ingolmo (where's he been, anyway?), AraCeleblaaaaah, Corvis, Gallish-type Hobbit Rosie, Wraiths'-Guard, Ehhhhhhhhhlllllgeeeee, Artoor Vandelayy, Lomeen, Spirit, and Yh-myrealnameismeg-1st (and she as well: wot's 'appened to 'er?).


----------



## Noldor_returned

This is cool. I'm on Barley's list. Thankee truly, my good sir. I find it quite refreshing that an elf thesedays is still treated with respect.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh, ja, I forgot you, Herr Noldor! My sincere apologies.


----------



## Majimaune

well as i already know Noldor_returned and adrastia and i would like to meet barly gothmog and galadhur mainly so yeah


----------



## Noldor_returned

time to do a full list, and in no particular order they are:
Gothmog
Barley
Erestor Arcamen
AraCeleb etc
me
Hammersmith
e.blackstar
yayGollum
baragund
talierin
elgee
and finally...
ingolmo for creating the Fat Balrog

I know I'm new and some of you don't really know me yet, but these are either people who I keep running into either in threads or I have contacted. I would like to meet everyone, and if there is anyone else who should be in my list I'm sorry.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Noldor_returned said:


> e.blackstar




Wooo!  

Bah! My post is NOT too short!


----------



## Elbereth

I honestly don't know who I would like to meet in person. 

Eriol & Mike would probably come to mind...only because I still IM them on occasion. 

What I am looking forward to is the day that I am walking down the street and someone passing by looks at me and says, "Elbereth, is that you?"...boy would that be funny.


----------



## Majimaune

well i forgot to add someone who is e.blackstar and yaygollom yeah thats better if i think of anyone else ill put it up


----------



## e.Blackstar

Majimaune said:


> e.blackstar



Golly, I'm corrupting the n00bs faster and faster every day! Rai, you'd better get a move on!


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar said:


> Golly, I'm corrupting the n00bs faster and faster every day! Rai, you'd better get a move on!


 
HIDE YOUR EYES LITTLE ONES! RUN!

Actually I kid, it's darn good to be back!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> Actually I kid, it's darn good to be back!



And it's even better to _have_ you back!


----------



## Noldor_returned

I have made a new list:

Barley (for helping me find me feet), YayGollum (cos he's so outrageously cool and funny, also he likes Star Wars), elgee (Sound interesting), Wonko (To meet and greet), Aule (to discuss cricket with), Ingwe (why not), Elvess Leawyn (to make a new friend), Warrior93 (he's done a few interesting things), e.Blackstar (would mean I have been overseas and met someone I "know"), elrilgalia (to find out how old they really are {won't tell me}), AraCelebEarwen (I would like to meet), Erestor Arcamen (talk to and stuff) and Gothmog (cos he's so awesomely awesome). Ingolmo too, as well as Corvis- they both seem interesting.

Hmm, looking back, I missed a few people as well. Hammersmith, Wolfshead and Snaga. Mostly the active members, plus a few who aren't here all that often. I'm sorry for forgetting your names.


----------



## Wraithguard

I shall attempt to conjure a list from the depths of my mind.

AraCelebEarwax (My Spell-Cheek Think friend... yes I do still remember that)
e.Blackstar (Makes a stump look smart )
Arlina (Many good times in the last great house)
Wraithguard (He's just so darn smart and good looking!)
Hammersmith (My brother from another mother  )
Thorondor_ (However we would argue the importance of dust the whole time )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*reads Rai's post* *curls up and dies in a dark corner* =x.X=


----------



## Snaga

Noldor_returned said:


> Wonko (I want to know if she's as long winded as her posts)


Want to meet me too? I can be very concise.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> e.Blackstar (Makes a stump look smart )


Aww, you're so _sweet_. 



> Wraithguard (He's just so darn smart and good looking!)


It's true...not to mention that his gallantry and modesty are unparalleled.


----------



## Aulë

There's too many new members on this forum!

I remember back to the days of Nom, Ithrynluin, Celebthol, Snaga, Wonks, Legolam, Dain Ironfoot II, Anamatar, Elbereth, FoolOfATook, Beleg, Nenya, and the other old crew.


----------



## Walter

Aulë said:


> There's too many new members on this forum!


That from a n00b like you, oilee 

I remember back to the days of Anc, Cian, Grond, Lanty, MikeB, ReadWryte, Tal, a.s.o.


----------



## Snaga

I'm starting to think there are too many _old_ members on this forum. Maybe I should leave?


----------



## Walter

Snaga said:


> Maybe I should leave?


Nah, this forum needs the youngins like you...


----------



## Noldor_returned

Snaga, you too. I didn't forget you...well, I did, but yeah, I just didn't put you on. So I would like to meet you too.


----------



## Snaga

You missed my point, obviously. I should stop being so unorcishly subtle. I didn't find your comment about Wonks to be very friendly.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Im sorry, but once I remember a few more names I'll edit my post and you'll be included, and my reason for meeting Wonko. Apart from you, I'd add VioletFalcon person, and I'm sure there is a person who I missed and will be returning for...Withywindle that's it.


----------



## Celebthôl

Aulë said:


> There's too many new members on this forum!
> 
> I remember back to the days of Nom, Ithrynluin, Celebthol, Snaga, Wonks, Legolam, Dain Ironfoot II, Anamatar, Elbereth, FoolOfATook, Beleg, Nenya, and the other old crew.



Not to mention that pippin_took character...(thats how it was spelt rite? Must be wot? 4 years ago?)


----------



## Uminya

Snaga said:


> You missed my point, obviously. I should stop being so unorcishly subtle. I didn't find your comment about Wonks to be very friendly.



Ha, if you were a *real* orc, you'd have already killed the offending poster! Ye imposter!

I've revised my list. I don't want to meet any of you dirty infidels.

Ok, so maybe it might be a little intersting to meet someone like:

*Inderjit* for having a lengthy religious discussion with...
*Dengen-Goroth*, whose posts are so long-winded that the atmosphere is still recovering...
*Snaga*, for always finding a way to foil my best laid plans with his conniving sneakiness...
*Aulë*, who I still own a kick to the shin for attacking the Harlond...
*Hurin Thalion*, who I need to sit down with over a cup of tea and have a long dialogue with...
*baragund, Miralena, Chrysophalax, and all of the other RPers* (whether or not I have RPed with you, I still want to meet you) to have a lengthy RP-plotting session...
*Barliman Butterbur*, with whom I would be torn between beating with a sandal or kissing him. He's got a tongue so sharp you could shave with it for the rest of your life. I'm glad that, for a time, dalem was around to take the beating so that the rest of us didn't have to  And yes, Barley gets an extra long section because he's a dodgy sort who needs to have lots of attention brought about so that his dodgy thoughts don't become dodgy revolutions 
*YayGollum*, so that I can figure out if he's as peculiar in person as he is in his posts, and to determine if his eyes are still in his head after all that rolling around. This one's for you, yay: 
*Dain the French Dwarf*, because I still want to make fun of him face-to-face for being French
*The rest of the Project Evil crowd* for giving it a go and making it interesting at the same time, it'd be nice to hijack a coffeehouse (yes, dalem, I said coffeehouse) and have a rousing debate on somesuch
*Thorin and Lantarion* for being the crustiest, oldest, scallawags this side of Timbuktu and to have a triumvirate meeting of the three oldest farts of TTF much in the spirit of Yalta
*Gothmog* for being a fine Welshman and fellow Mod
*ReadWryt and WM* for being to strange people that I've wanted to meet for a very long time
*Arvedui, Grond and Beorn* for being Mods that I talked to more often than any others (and I still need to thank Grond personally for the package he sent and the postal service nearly demolished)

I've already met...several people from this forum. Kementari, Talierin, Aerin, Asha'man, Morwen and Bethelarien. Now that I'm in Europe, I have the opportunity to meet a lot more people than I had before, and with luck, I'll be able to.


----------



## Aulë

Ciryaher said:


> *Aulë*, who I still own a kick to the shin for attacking the Harlond...


Hehehehe - I was up all night writing that post (then missed a morning lecture because of lack of sleep), then I waited around all afternoon for your reaction and response.  As I recall, you kicked up a huge fuss and demanded that the rules be changed! Then I invaded Tharbad while Snaga took poor Elendil from the south. I don't think the Chronicles were ever the same again! 
Good times...


----------



## baragund

Oh boy! Might as well get in on the fun. Here goes and apologies to those I have left out:

*Chrysophalax* - The one who convinced this civil engineer that he could actually string together a few sentences and tell a story. 

*YayGollum* - The ultimate devil's advocate and more stubborn than a mule. I would _love_ to know if he speaks Gollumesque in Real Life.

*Maedhros *- The closest thing I had to a mentor when I first joined the neighborhood and the Guild of Scholars, and my best partner in the Debate Tournament. 

*Lhunithiliel* - A great mind with a distinct point of view that challenges one's views. Besides, Bulgaria seems like an interesting place to visit.

*Narya* - Easily the most twisted RPer to grace this board. I couldn't wait to read her posts and I miss her writing greatly.

*Idril* - Fellow Scholar and always kind. I'd love to see how her kitchen remodeling project turned out.

*Nenya Evenstar* - Fellow RPer who helped me find my feet in the old Heren Istarion. Hope married life is treating you well and your husband is understanding about your Tolkien mania.

*Valandil* - a great story teller and probably the most similar to me in terms of RL situation.

*Nom* - One of the best minds in this forum whose opinions I have always respected.

*Inderjit* - Another outstanding Tolkien scholar who injects a delightfully irreverant tone in many of her posts.

*e.Blackstar* - I want to see how well my recipes translate!

*Barley* - Such a wealth of life experiences! I would _love _to spend an evening with you throwing back pints of your best porter and just picking your brain about everything.

*Wonks and Snaga* - Wonks because her free-spirited nature is such a breath of fresh air and Snaga for his outstanding intellect and to see if his RL personality matches the orc that lurks here.

*Mirelena* - Another delightful writer and somebody who always puts a smile on my face.

*Feanorian* - He's not around any more but we both joined the forum and the GoS on the same day and progressed as TTFers more or less together for several months. Also, we're neighbors (sort of) and we're both football players (well, he is now and I used to be a loooooooong time ago).

*Walter and Arvedui* - In my opinion, the top Tolkienologists currently active. Like Barley, I'd like to take over a pub or a coffee shop and just pick your brains for four or five hours.

There are others. I'll add them as they come to mind.


----------



## Walter

baragund said:


> *Walter and Arvedui* - In my opinion, the top Tolkienologists currently active. Like Barley, I'd like to take over a pub or a coffee shop and just pick your brains for four or five hours.


Borrowing from Goethe's Faust (_"Am neither lady, nor yet am fair!"_) I'm tempted to say _"Am neither Tolkienologist, nor am I active"_, but still, I feel flattered... 

Anyway, if you ever make it into my neck of the woods I'd like to invite you for a good cup of freshly roasted coffee - or some other beverage - and we could just chat along for a while...


----------



## Lhunithiliel

baragund said:


> Besides, Bulgaria seems like an interesting place to visit.



"_Interesting_"? Nah! It's much more than that, *J.* ! 

Don't you know it's the new-times 'Promissed Land' , the 'Middle-earth' of the new-times' mythology, the new-times 'Luthany' for the 'people of Ingwe' (_those would be the English_ ).... 

And if you decide to join the "pilgrims", stop by my humble place! No coffee would be tastier and more aromatic than in the South-East!  

And thank you for your most kind words! 
When it comes to challenging I'm pretty much able to "blow " your mind.


----------



## baragund

> And if you decide to join the "pilgrims", stop by my humble place! No coffee would be tastier and more aromatic than in the South-East!





> Anyway, if you ever make it into my neck of the woods I'd like to invite you for a good cup of freshly roasted coffee - or some other beverage - and we could just chat along for a while...



You know, as much as I've enjoyed discussing all things Tolkien on this forum the past three years, it doesn't hold a candle to actual face-to-face conversation. *_Baragund starts browsing airline tickets to Europe _*

Also, if any of you find yourselves in the Washington DC area, let me know!


----------



## Aulë

You guys are lucky.
I stand no chance of meeting any of you!

Damn Australia and its isolation!


----------



## Celebthôl

Soon to be tested mate, should be comin down there at some point this year...work for ya or somethin...?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Aulë said:


> You guys are lucky.
> I stand no chance of meeting any of you!
> 
> Damn Australia and its isolation!


 
Hey, I'm from the great Australia land. When I'm older you might be able to meet me aka when I own my own place. However, I'm on the opposite side of the country, so yeah.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah I'm in Aus too but on the other side to Aule in Sydney close to NR (we play cricket together) so yeap theres not much chance of seeing other people on this forum unless their crcket mad Poms and are in the Barmy Army and are going to the Sydney Ashes test. Aus is too isolated. At lest theres this thread and many others.


----------



## Saucy

I dont even belive there are any other canadian members.


----------



## HLGStrider

Kementari is, I think, though I haven't ran into her in awhile. . .and someone else. . .another female member, younger I think. . . Anyway, that might just be pyschic vibes though.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Saucy said:


> I dont even belive there are any other canadian members.



I seem to remember one other, but I think she left soon after she arrived.  

Also, I'm ALMOST Canadian! Northern Minnesota...


----------



## Daranavo

Well there is an accent similarity there. However, both Canada, and Minnesota people sound very much like Upper Penninsula people. "What's it all aboot eh?"


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ya sure, yew betcha.


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar said:


> Also, I'm ALMOST Canadian! Northern Minnesota...


 
Keep on dreaming. Canada is too good for you!


----------



## Majimaune

I'd love to live in Canada (even though they can't play cricket) Its cold there but instead I'm in Aus speaking like this 'aihgoin' mate and dippity water (I dont acctully speak like that but some do)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> Keep on dreaming. Canada is too good for you!



At least I'm allowed within 200 yards of the border...*cough* unlike some people *cough*.


----------



## Wraithguard

I'll eat your soul!

Squirrel please! Don't even go there!


----------



## Rhiannon

I still haven't met anyone from TTF, even Tal, though eventually I will make my way northward and invade. I have met several people from Readerville, though, but I've been a member there longer (I was fifteen when I joined...aiee!)


----------



## Majimaune

I know 2 people from this site. First the one that introduced me here Adrastea (my relitive) and Noldor_returned who I introduced to this site. I want to meet more though. (wishes he was older and had some money and could go to Europe or Amercia or where ever you folks are from)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Succinct list:
Dar
Hammersmith
Lomin
Rai
Ara
Barley


----------



## Rhiannon

It's reeeeeally confusing me for there to be a Rai that's not Raithnait... So I'm going to go back to watching Howl's Moving Castle some more, because I understand it


----------



## Ermundo

Howl's Moving Castle. Good as far as anime movies go, and that's very far. But on topic, I'm not going to cast in my choices just yet. That's since, well, I can't make up my mind. But until I do, it's adios, amigos.


----------



## Rhiannon

Howl's Moving Castle is fabulous, although it doesn't match the fabulousness of either the book (by Diana Wynne Jones) or Spirited Away (Miyazaki's masterpiece, IMO). 

And I still haven't met anyone from the forums in person, after what, two years?


----------



## Walter

Well, whoever of the TTF lot happens to be in my neck of the woods is invited to stop by for a cup of coffee (or two)...  

http://heimroester.at/mathoms/gall_equip.php


----------



## Talierin

That's because you haven't come visited me in KC yet Charis


----------



## Noldor_returned

It's a shame that it's hard for me to meet anyone, for some very simple reasons:

-I lack the money
-I lack the age
-Australia lacks in members of TTF.

Other than Majimaune and Adrastea, both of whom I knew before I was on here, I know nobody.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah I only know NR and Adrastea (she put me on to this forum thing). Such a shame that I am only 15 and unemployed.


----------



## Rhiannon

Talierin said:


> That's because you haven't come visited me in KC yet Charis



Well, if I can get into the publishing institute that I want and you can arrange to be in CO next summer, maybe we'll finally be able to pull something off--if the universe could handle it, that is. Wouldn't want to throw off the time-space continuum.


----------



## Miss Insanity

I'd love to meet AraCelebEarwen and YayGollum so far. Let's see who else makes the list


----------



## Majimaune

You know what would be cool if we could somehow get all the members to meet each other.


----------



## Snaga

Hehe... don't think that hasn't been thought of. There were very early thoughts about having a TTF convention. It never took off, alas, because we are so far flung, and organising such things is not easily achieved. So some of the British/British-based members sort of met up informally a few times, because it was easier to do that than a formal get together. I think I've met I think 8 members at one time or another.

*waves hello to Wonks, Legoman, Legolam, Merry, Thol, Beorn, Idril, Tookish-Girl*


----------



## yhwh1st

Jealous, Snaga. So jealous. *turns green* There are so many of y'all I want to meet! And since I haven't posted here in a year or two...

Ara
Smitty-seems to have disappeared
Rai-also sems to have disappeared
Maji
Sere
Elgee
Blackstar-(again) seems to have disappeared 
Uuuuum...I know I'm forgetting a couple of people...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Anyone wanna meet me? I'd like to meet Ara and Korhall probly and Noldor_Returned and Maujimaune(sp?)


----------



## yhwh1st

I'd love to meet you Erestor. I haven't seen you around the board in a while, but that may be because I haven't exactly been looking. I'm hoping to go visit Gettysburg again some time next year and I see you live in PA. Hmmmm... maybe we could arrange something... Anyone else live in or around that area?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Anyone wanna meet me? I'd like to meet Ara and Korhall probly and Noldor_Returned and Maujimaune(sp?)


Yeah I'd love to meet you...once I get the funds to travel and I finish school is probably the most likely time that will happen of course...unless you visit the land down under


----------



## Majimaune

Wooh people want to meet me. WARNING: I AM NOT AN INTERESTING PERSON. FOR MORE INFO ASK NR. Sorry I'm in a strange mood having not been on the computer since Monday.

I would like to meet a lot of people on here, too many to name.

Also EA just call me Maji. So much easier.


----------



## Noldor_returned

No way you've got heaps of stories to tell...you've travelled to more interesting places than most people too. How's this...once we both have enough money we'll go to the US and meet as many TTFrs there as possible...and then we'll go to Europe and do the same thing


----------



## yhwh1st

When you get to the US of A let me know where you'll be. I have friends all over the country and may need to drop in for a visit.


----------



## Majimaune

Might have to wait until once we have finished school. Just two and a half years to go.

I have only been to Central Australia, the Great Barrier Reef, New Zealand, the snow (I'm going there again in a week! Yay!!!) and that was all with school. Man I love my school.


----------



## Noldor_returned

The furthest I ever went with school was...Canberra. Wow. And you've been to Hobbitland! That sounded so awesome when you got back.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah it was a pity that the role of film which had Deer Park Hights (Rohan) didn't turn out.


----------

